# CanJam NYC 2020 (February 15-16, 2020)



## third_eye

*CanJam NYC 2020 returns to the Big Apple! Join us at the New York Marriott Marquis in Times Square for North America's biggest headphone audio show! SAVE THE DATE and be sure to subscribe to the thread for updates!*

*CanJam NYC 2020*
New York Marriott Marquis, Times Square
1535 Broadway
New York, NY 10036
USA

*Saturday, February 15, 2020*
10am to 6pm

*Sunday, February 16, 2020*
10am to 5pm

*Show Tickets* (Click here to purchase)
Weekend - $30
One Day - $20

*Travel*
Surround yourself with the sights and sounds of the city at New York Marriott Marquis. One of the premier hotels in Times Square, its central location gives you easy access to NYC entertainment options and several subway lines to access any part of NYC. We have secured a limited number of rooms for $264/night. Click here to make your room reservations.

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam NYC 2020 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend tickets along with an event T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.


----------



## third_eye (Feb 18, 2020)

DUNU
Headphone.guru
Hi-Fi+
qdc
Qobuz





64 Audio
ABYSS Headphones
AME
American Music and Sound
Andover Audio
Astell&Kern
Audeze
Audio46
Audio-Technica
AudioValve
AudioWise
Auris Audio
Awedyo Audio
Benchmark Media Systems
beyerdynamic
BGVP
Campfire Audio
Cardas Audio
Cayin
Chord Electronics
Corsonus
Crosszone
DALI
Dan Clark Audio
dCS
Dekoni Audio
DUNU
EarMen
EarStudio
Effect Audio
Eletech
Empire Ears
ePro
Etymotic
Final
Focal
Fostex
Headamp Audio Electronics
HEDD
HiBy
HIFIMAN
iFi audio
Innuos
Jerry Harvey Audio
Ksearphone
Labkable
Lotoo
Luxury&Precision
Meier-Audio
Metal Magic Research
Meze Audio
Moon Audio
MusicTeck
Mytek
NAD
Noble Audio
OCCHIFI
Project-Audio Systems
PSB
PWAudio
RHA
Rupert Neve Designs
Schiit Audio
SendyAudio
Sennheiser
Shanling
SONY
Soundcore
SpinFit
SPL
STAX
TP
Ultrasone
Unique Melody
Violectric
Westone
Woo Audio
xDuoo
ZMFheadphones




_with many more to come!_


----------



## third_eye (Jan 23, 2020)

To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-L-2
third_eye-S-1*

Please note that the T-Shirts are US sizing. *CanJam NYC 2020 T-Shirts are $25* and can be paid for with cash (no fee) at the Registration Desk or via credit card (plus $1 processing fee).

All T-Shirt pre-orders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt pre-orders for CanJam NYC 2020 is Monday, February 10, 2020. *CanJam Global 2020 volunteers do not have to separately order T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*


----------



## third_eye (Feb 12, 2020)

64 Audio15% off all Universal-fit earphones and their custom counterpartsAndover AudioFree Omega headphone stand for the first 10 puchases of PM-50 headphone during the showAudio46Audio46 will have multiple Show Specials on Final Audio, Audio-Technica, iFi Audio, Klipsch, Strauss & Wagner, SIVGA, DALI, Sennheiser, and Ultrasone. Visit booth for more details.Audiowise10% off any OPTO-DX order. Use coupon code CANJAM10 when placing order.Benchmark Media10% off during show; Visit booth for change to win a DAC3 B ($1699)CorsonusVisit booth for a drawing for 3 winners to receive a 20% discount Dekoni AudioVisit booth a giveaway of Dekoni Audio wipesDUNUVisit booth for a series of Show Specials!EarstudioVisit booth for a chance to win the HUD100 (1 prize), ES100MK2 (5 prizes), and HE100 (5 prizes).Eletech10% off during showEmpire Ears15% off CIEMs and 20% off UIEMsEtymoticER2 SE and ER2 XR - $120ER3SE and ER3XR Earphones - $150ER4SR and ER4XR Earphones - $250Visit booth for additonal discounts on univeral and custom earplugsHeadAmp$300 off GS-X mk2, and $600 off GS-X mk2 when purchased with a new headphone over $1499iFi AudioVisit booth for a chance to win the new portable DAC/AMP. Live drawing will be held each day one hour before show close.Jerry Harvey Audio20% off CIEMs, plus free ear impressions when ordering at the showMetal Magic Research10% off during showMusicteck15% off selected products (shop.musicteck.com/2020canjam), coupon code: 2020CANJAMNYCNoble Audio20% off Universal IEMsSchiit AudioVisit booth for a chance to win a Magni 3+ or Magni HeresySoundcore$129 Liberty 2 Pro ($149 MSRP)SpinFit30% off Amazon coupon code for SpinFit Ear Tips; Visit booth for SpinFit GiveawaysViolectric/Lake PeopleVisit booth for available Violectric show discountsWoo Audio10% off during showZMFheadphonesVisit booth for available ZMF show discounts


----------



## NovaFlyer

Looking forward to attending again, had a great time at the 2019 show.

5 hours in and @Watagump hasn't posted yet  

@Zachik need to make New York, there's a "The Counter" within walking distance


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> Looking forward to attending again, had a great time at the 2019 show.
> 
> 5 hours in and @Watagump hasn't posted yet
> 
> @Zachik need to make New York, there's a "The Counter" within walking distance




Still need to talk to Jack about working the EE booth, PIZZA, fool.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> Still need to talk to Jack about working the EE booth, PIZZA, fool.



Pizza and burgers...need to set-up a separate food thread again!


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> Pizza and burgers...need to set-up a separate food thread again!




I am down for both, but first I need to know I am going to be there. I wouldn't mind trying Shake Shack.


----------



## third_eye

Cayin, HiBy, Luxury Precision, Shanling, and PWAudio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

See you kids there!


----------



## gc335

I will be there!!! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Niyologist

I'm going to show up again.


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> @Zachik need to make New York, there's a "The Counter" within walking distance


You mean 5-6 hour flight, 45 minute train, and THEN within walking distance... right?


----------



## joe

Zachik said:


> You mean 5-6 hour flight, 45 minute train, and THEN within walking distance... right?



But you also get our exquisite company. Isn't that worth it?


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Can I get my participation trophy, please? “Badge” of honor lol. @joe


----------



## Zachik

joe said:


> But you also get our exquisite company. Isn't that worth it?


Won't I be able to enjoy your exquisite company in SoCal which is only 1 hour flight away?! 

Right now, I am thinking: very likely Chicago, and 1 more. SoCal is more attractive for the "1 more"...


----------



## Watagump

I loved the whole journey from flight to subway, to pizza, to meeting the new people. I will be really bummed if I don't get to continue to go.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Watagump said:


> I loved the whole journey from flight to subway, to pizza, to meeting the new people. I will be really bummed if I don't get to continue to go.


Let’s set the day! I’m down again.


----------



## twister6

Watagump said:


> Still need to talk to Jack about working the EE booth, PIZZA, fool.



Who cares about pizza, Eric.  We want Twizzlers, again


----------



## Watagump

twister6 said:


> Who cares about pizza, Eric.  We want Twizzlers, again




Hey Alex, the choice is not up to me. I am ready to work, just waiting to hear if someone wants me at their booth. I cant do anything when I am not getting much communication.


----------



## Vitaly2017

I whant to participate too!
So many times I missed the event. Hope this time I make it!


I see no ibasso in the list why?


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> I am ready to work, just waiting to hear if someone wants me at their booth


Just had a vision of you, Eric, standing with a big sign that reads: "will work for Twizzlers"


----------



## Watagump

Vitaly2017 said:


> I whant to participate too!
> So many times I missed the event. Hope this time I make it!
> 
> 
> I see no ibasso in the list why?




Patience Daniel-san, more will get added as it gets closer.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> You mean 5-6 hour flight, 45 minute train, and THEN within walking distance... right?



Well you could take a helicopter from the airport and skip the train ride.   I have to be the bad influence somehow!  SoCal is a great location, unfortunately I won't make it next year.


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> Just had a vision of you, Eric, standing with a big sign that reads: "will work for Twizzlers"




My goal this time would be not to eat about 80% of them before the show.


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> Well you could take a helicopter from the airport and skip the train ride.   I have to be the bad influence somehow!  SoCal is a great location, unfortunately I won't make it next year.




A Helicopter would be so badass.


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> SoCal is a great location, unfortunately I won't make it next year.


Jim - you got to do Chicago, then. First priority on my list for next year! We can meet there, and either have fun with @Watagump or talk smack about him if he's a no-show


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> Jim - you got to do Chicago, then. First priority on my list for next year! We can meet there, and either have fun with @Watagump or talk smack about him if he's a no-show




No show is fun if I am not there, end of story.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> Jim - you got to do Chicago, then. First priority on my list for next year! We can meet there, and either have fun with @Watagump or talk smack about him if he's a no-show



Blocked that weekend for Chicago, and have a hotel reservation.  Why only talk smack about him when he's not there, why not with him there too.  That's probably more fun!


----------



## Vitaly2017

This will be my first attend to a really big event.  Il be probably running  like a duck from boots to boots lol.
I GOTA HEAR THEM ALL HEAR ALL THE GEAR.
YYuuuMMM YYuuUmmmm


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> Blocked that weekend for Chicago, and have a hotel reservation.  Why only talk smack about him when he's not there, why not with him there too.  That's probably more fun!




Send a PM to Jack and tell him to get on the ball, I am ready to get serious about working the EE booth.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> No show is fun if I am not there, end of story.


I agree!



NovaFlyer said:


> Why only talk smack about him when he's not there, why not with him there too.  That's probably more fun!


Don't tell Eric, but I was just saying that to make him try harder to show up... I am like a chess grand master, thinking like 2 steps ahead!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

@Watagump Eric! Let’s do Keens steakhouse? I don’t want a measly burger, lol.


----------



## Watagump

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> @Watagump Eric! Let’s do Keens steakhouse? I don’t want a measly burger, lol.




I will be down, but I have to make sure I am coming first. If I get the green light, I will make another food thread. But you guys can start one now if you want.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Watagump said:


> I will be down, but I have to make sure I am coming first. If I get the green light, I will make another food thread. But you guys can start one now if you want.


You can start it. I don’t even know how too lol


----------



## buke9

Zachik said:


> Jim - you got to do Chicago, then. First priority on my list for next year! We can meet there, and either have fun with @Watagump or talk smack about him if he's a no-show


Hey count me in with either ; )


----------



## Zachik

buke9 said:


> Hey count me in with either ; )


Can we book rooms for SoCal / Chicago?  or is it too far?


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> Can we book rooms for SoCal / Chicago?  or is it too far?




You can camp in my backyard for a small fee.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> You can camp in my backyard for a small fee.


Sounds like fun!!!!


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> Sounds like fun!!!!




That's one of those classy places with grass.


----------



## Zachik

Chicago hotel is WAY more expensive than SoCal... maybe I could camp out in @BooUrns and @zach915m back yard....


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> Chicago hotel is WAY more expensive than SoCal... maybe I could camp out in @BooUrns and @zach915m back yard....




I think when I looked at NY its was up to $264 a night with the special deal.


----------



## Crion629

This will be my first CanJam.  I'm planning on taking my UERR, Pioneer DAP, and maybe my HD600s or LCD-X.  Anything else I should consider?


----------



## Watagump

Crion629 said:


> This will be my first CanJam.  I'm planning on taking my UERR, Pioneer DAP, and maybe my HD600s or LCD-X.  Anything else I should consider?




Your wallet.


----------



## twister6

Watagump said:


> Your wallet.



I have an idea, Eric  If no manufacturer going to pick you up for CanJam NYC, you might as well start GoFundMe page to get funds for a round trip ticket, hotel room, and maybe even your own table at CanJam, to represent yourself with all the food and treats


----------



## Watagump

twister6 said:


> I have an idea, Eric  If no manufacturer going to pick you up for CanJam NYC, you might as well start GoFundMe page to get funds for a round trip ticket, hotel room, and maybe even your own table at CanJam, to represent yourself with all the food and treats




Fortunes to be made selling Twizzlers and York Peppermint Patties?


----------



## Zachik

twister6 said:


> I have an idea, Eric  If no manufacturer going to pick you up for CanJam NYC, you might as well start GoFundMe page to get funds for a round trip ticket, hotel room, and maybe even your own table at CanJam, to represent yourself with all the food and treats


I will help funding Eric!
Not a bad idea @twister6


----------



## joe

The real question is if @twister6 will be there for both days.


----------



## Watagump




----------



## twister6

joe said:


> The real question is if @twister6 will be there for both days.



Joe, I'm running out of excuses, bud


----------



## koudairanger

can't wait to attend on the perspective of a exhibitor


----------



## Zhanming057

Crion629 said:


> This will be my first CanJam.  I'm planning on taking my UERR, Pioneer DAP, and maybe my HD600s or LCD-X.  Anything else I should consider?



Bring lots of cash and take some time to enjoy NYC if you haven't spent a lot of time in the city before.


----------



## Crion629

Zhanming057 said:


> Bring lots of cash and take some time to enjoy NYC if you haven't spent a lot of time in the city before.


Used to live there over a decade ago.  All the cool stuff started after I left.


----------



## szore

Want to focus on cables this time around! Had a blast last year!


----------



## Miru

Last year was a lot of fun, definitely going again!


----------



## kdphan

Canjam SoCal is so far away, I should just attend canjam NYC.


----------



## m8o (Nov 14, 2019)

Request to HiFiMan (assuming you see this). ...

 Please bring the HE-6se to audition at this event.  Really interested in purchasing a set. I was -really- mad at myself for forgetting to audition them at the last event I saw you at (was it CJ NYC 2018?).  But won't forget this year.  Thanx.


----------



## szore

I wonder if Grado is going to show up this year.


----------



## buke9

szore said:


> I wonder if Grado is going to show up this year.


They were at SoCal this year so I would think so.


----------



## buke9

Any word yet @Watagump  ?


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> Any word yet @Watagump  ?




None of my emails and texts sent lately have been answered.


----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> None of my emails and texts sent lately have been answered.


That’s sad we all hope you can make it.


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> That’s sad we all hope you can make it.




Thx man, I want to see everyone also and have some fun. I do have another option I am thinking about, but I don't know if it could become reality.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Thx man, I want to see everyone also and have some fun. I do have another option I am thinking about, but I don't know if it could become reality.


GoFundMe?


----------



## bozebuttons

in


----------



## third_eye

AudioWise, dCS, eProaudios, Periodic Audio, and Shenzhenaudio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## szore

third_eye said:


> Headphone.guru
> Hi-Fi+
> qdc
> 
> ...


I wish Shure would make an appearance...


----------



## third_eye

Sony added to exhibitor list!


----------



## buke9

Got my hotel just a block away and saved $300 for the 3 nights so I can have several drinks with friends.


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> Got my hotel just a block away and saved $300 for the 3 nights so I can have several drinks with friends.




Paramount?


----------



## third_eye

STAX added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Noble Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Watagump

Talks are moving forward to doing some shows in 2020, fingers crossed. Twizzlers might continue, which I know EVERYONE loves.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> Talks are moving forward to doing some shows in 2020, fingers crossed. Twizzlers might continue, which I know EVERYONE loves.


Ever use a Twizzler as a straw to drink orange soda? Just curious...


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> Ever use a Twizzler as a straw to drink orange soda? Just curious...




Not so much a soda, but I have done water. Cold water, so the licorice gets kinda stiff.


----------



## twister6

Watagump said:


> Talks are moving forward to doing some shows in 2020, fingers crossed. Twizzlers might continue, which I know EVERYONE loves.



Who is the highest bidder?  Or better yet, keep it as a surprise, let the people discover which table you gonna be working at CanJam NYC


----------



## Watagump

twister6 said:


> Who is the highest bidder?  Or better yet, keep it as a surprise, let the people discover which table you gonna be working at CanJam NYC




Oh please, I am unable to keep my mouth shut when I am happy and excited. Its bad enough when I am just in a normal mood. Right now there is only one bidder anyhow.


----------



## Zachik

twister6 said:


> Who is the highest bidder?





Watagump said:


> Right now there is only one bidder anyhow.



OK, I will pay $20 for @Watagump to NOT attend...  
Just kidding!  Not going to be in NYC anyhow, so have a blast with the Twizzlers!!


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> OK, I will pay $20 for @Watagump to NOT attend...
> Just kidding!  Not going to be in NYC anyhow, so have a blast with the Twizzlers!!




Its not going to be the same without you, it will be better.


----------



## AxelCloris

Zachik said:


> OK, I will pay $20 for @Watagump to NOT attend...
> Just kidding!  Not going to be in NYC anyhow, so have a blast with the Twizzlers!!


Good, we didn't want you there anyway.

I'm not crying, you're crying!


----------



## Watagump

AxelCloris said:


> Good, we didn't want you there anyway.
> 
> I'm not crying, you're crying!




Damn B, you are harsh.


----------



## szore

twister6 said:


> Who is the highest bidder?  Or better yet, keep it as a surprise, let the people discover which table you gonna be working at CanJam NYC


Hey Twister6, are you coming to Canjam NYC?


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> Hey Twister6, are you coming to Canjam NYC?




That's his stomping ground, I am going to go out on a limb and answer with a yes, even though you didn't ask me.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> That's his stomping ground, I am going to go out on a limb and answer with a yes, even though you didn't ask me.


I'm hoping he brings some of his fancy PW Audio cables for us to sample...


----------



## twister6

szore said:


> Hey Twister6, are you coming to Canjam NYC?



As you have seen in this thread, usually people don't ask me if I'm coming or not, but rather if I'm going to be there on the 2nd day   And I'm honestly have every intention to, unless we get a snow storm or someone in the family getting married on Sunday, again lol!!!


----------



## twister6

szore said:


> I'm hoping he brings some of his fancy PW Audio cables for us to sample...



No fancy PWA cables, just one pair of 1960.  But a little birdie told me that MusicTeck going to have close to half a dozen of tables at the show, and they are PWA US distributor, among other brands they carry.  I will be camping out by their tables


----------



## szore

twister6 said:


> No fancy PWA cables, just one pair of 1960.  But a little birdie told me that MusicTeck going to have close to half a dozen of tables at the show, and they are PWA US distributor, among other brands they carry.  I will be camping out by their tables


Awesome... This year I want to focus on cables....


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Its not going to be the same without you, it will be better.


I have always been a firm believer that I want to do nothing with any club or group that would accept ME as a member...
More Twizzlers for you Eric, and the others who like to eat soft plastic chemically treated for flavor


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> I have always been a firm believer that I want to do nothing with any club or group that would accept ME as a member...
> More Twizzlers for you Eric, and the others who like to eat soft plastic chemically treated for flavor




You have one CanJam NY badge, I think you need to show up for another.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> You have one CanJam NY badge, I think you need to show up for another.


Higher priority is getting a CanJam Chicago 2020 badge!


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> Higher priority is getting a CanJam Chicago 2020 badge!




Looking forward to that one also, expecting a phone call tomorrow to hopefully get everything in place for 2020.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Looking forward to that one also, expecting a phone call tomorrow to hopefully get everything in place for 2020.


Good luck 
BTW, there is always a small chance some company will contact me and ask me to help them at NYC CanJam... If that happens - I will be there after all


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> Good luck
> BTW, there is always a small chance some company will contact me and ask me to help them at NYC CanJam... If that happens - I will be there after all




It would be great to see you again and hang out after show days this time. Pretty sure Brent and Jim would be down also. I am not for sure going yet, only about 99%.


----------



## buke9

Zachik said:


> I have always been a firm believer that I want to do nothing with any club or group that would accept ME as a member...
> More Twizzlers for you Eric, and the others who like to eat soft plastic chemically treated for flavor


OK we disavow you from all Twizzlers groups and associations I hope you feel better about your self now


----------



## Zachik

buke9 said:


> OK we disavow you from all Twizzlers groups and associations I hope you feel better about your self now


I have been a member of Twizzlers Anonymous... Twizzler clean for 5 months and 13 days now...


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> It would be great to see you again and hang out after show days this time. Pretty sure Brent and Jim would be down also. I am not for sure going yet, only about 99%.



Definitely up for some good food after the show.  Looking at my travel options this week - will probably arrive Friday afternoon and depart early Monday morning.


----------



## third_eye

DUNU added to exhibitor list!


----------



## szore

NovaFlyer said:


> Definitely up for some good food after the show.  Looking at my travel options this week - will probably arrive Friday afternoon and depart early Monday morning.


What are you looking to eat?


----------



## Slusho

Someone's definitely going to bring this setup, right?:


----------



## szore

Slusho said:


> Someone's definitely going to bring this setup, right?:



It's gonna be sweeeeetttt....


----------



## third_eye

ArtVano, Awedyo Audio, HEDD, and ICELAB added to exhibitor list!


----------



## buke9

third_eye said:


> ArtVano, Awedyo Audio, HEDD, and ICELAB added to exhibitor list!


This is good somehow missed the HEDDphone at SoCal.


----------



## AxelCloris

buke9 said:


> This is good somehow missed the HEDDphone at SoCal.


You and me both. That's on my list for certain this year. Listening buddies?


----------



## Zachik

AxelCloris said:


> Listening buddies?


Awwww...... so cute.......


----------



## Slusho

Can tickets be purchased last minute? Does it ever sell out? This is a good way to listen to a lot of different audio setups, right? Is it only exhibitors bringing headphones etc for people to listen to or individuals as well?


----------



## Watagump

Slusho said:


> Can tickets be purchased last minute? Does it ever sell out? This is a good way to listen to a lot of different audio setups, right? Is it only exhibitors bringing headphones etc for people to listen to or individuals as well?




You can show up and buy at the door. You can bring gear you want to test out on amps, dap's etc. Most of it are vendors, but plenty bring stuff and let others test it out


----------



## m8o (Dec 7, 2019)

Slusho said:


> Is it only exhibitors bringing headphones etc for people to listen to or individuals as well?


I wouldn't bring a desktop setup, just some favorite cans and maybe portable daps/amps if you are really particular and want -your- source driving a vendor's HP.  

There is a lounge section in the middle to relax, talk, listen to people's portable gear.  But no folding tables with power run to it for attendee's rig setups like in a local meet.  It's a Vendor show.


----------



## buke9

Slusho said:


> Can tickets be purchased last minute? Does it ever sell out? This is a good way to listen to a lot of different audio setups, right? Is it only exhibitors bringing headphones etc for people to listen to or individuals as well?


It will not sell out. You can bring whatever you want to listen to no problem.


----------



## szore

m8o said:


> I wouldn't bring a desktop setup, just some favorite cans and maybe portable daps/amps if you are really particular and want -your- source driving a vendor's HP.
> 
> There is a lounge section in the middle to relax, talk, listen to people's portable gear.  But no folding tables with power run to it for attendee's rig setups like in a local meet.  It's a Vendor show.


Last year I went both days, the first day I was burned out after about 5 hours. The next, after like 3 hours I way done. How many headphones can you listen to before it all starts sounding the same? Your brain gets tired. In fact, by the time I had a chance to listen to the HiFiman Shangi-la, I wasn't interested, I just wanted to go home. It gets to be sensory overload after a while, at least for me.
This year i'm making a list of specifically what i want to listen to, so I can do it all first before burn out sets in!!!


----------



## Zachik

szore said:


> This year i'm making a list of specifically what i want to listen to, so I can do it all first before burn out sets in!!!


That's the way to do it! 
Also, take a 30-minute break from listening to stuff, eat something, and let your brain recover. Do that every 2-3 hours, and that would carry you through the day. Works for me at least...


----------



## szore

Zachik said:


> That's the way to do it!
> Also, take a 30-minute break from listening to stuff, eat something, and let your brain recover. Do that every 2-3 hours, and that would carry you through the day. Works for me at least...


Good suggestion


----------



## Johnnynono57

I'm new to this whole thing... My dap is on pre order right now, don't even have it yet lol. Just ordered some headphones. This show has me interested... I work a few blocks away... think I'm going to attend.


----------



## szore

Johnnynono57 said:


> I'm new to this whole thing... My dap is on pre order right now, don't even have it yet lol. Just ordered some headphones. This show has me interested... I work a few blocks away... think I'm going to attend.


Youll have a blast


----------



## metal571

Signed up for this and booked my stay for 2 nights immediately upon it being announced. The NYC meet is the highlight of my year in terms of this hobby. Love it.


----------



## szore

Awesome!


----------



## szore

metal571 said:


> Signed up for this and booked my stay for 2 nights immediately upon it being announced. The NYC meet is the highlight of my year in terms of this hobby. Love it.


Where are you coming in from?


----------



## NovaFlyer (Dec 9, 2019)

szore said:


> What are you looking to eat?



Pizza without a doubt.  Really just looking to grab food with other attendees that I've met over the last few CanJams!  



Zachik said:


> I have been a member of Twizzlers Anonymous... Twizzler clean for 5 months and 13 days now...



Same here.  No Twizzlers or Peppermint Patties since June.


----------



## szore (Dec 9, 2019)

NovaFlyer said:


> Pizza without a doubt.  Really just looking to grab food with other attendees that I've met over the last few CanJams!
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.  No Twizzlers or Peppermint Patties since June.


If anyone wants the best fish and chips i know an irish pub...

https://goo.gl/maps/4iNCaR2H8HEs8yJL6


----------



## metal571

szore said:


> Where are you coming in from?


Jersey, or I probably wouldn't go lol, not a traveling kind of person but it's worth it for this


----------



## NovaFlyer (Dec 9, 2019)

metal571 said:


> Signed up for this and booked my stay for 2 nights immediately upon it being announced. The NYC meet is the highlight of my year in terms of this hobby. Love it.



CanJam NYC 2019 was my first CanJam and had a blast - I'll be returning for 2020!  Definitely take the advice in the past few posts from @szore and @Zachik - don't burn your ears, take a food break, and most of all talk with other attendees and vendors.  I learned a ton.  Junior's Restaurant and Bakery is just outside of the hotel - a great place to grab a snack during the day.


----------



## metal571

NovaFlyer said:


> CanJam NYC 2019 was my first CanJam and had a blast - I'll be returning for 2020!  Definitely take the advice in the past few posts - don't burn your ears, take a food break, and most of all talk with other attendees and vendors.  I learned a ton.  Junior's Restaurant and Bakery is just outside of the hotel - a great place to grab a snack during the day.


This'll be my 3rd now. Didn't know about that restaurant though, thanks for the tip


----------



## Johnnynono57

If you don't mind the walk... Pizza suprema at 8th and 33rd ( half a block from Penn and the giant post office) is just about the best slice you might find in NYC... Other than hopping a train to Ozone park/Howard beach for a well done slice at New Park Pizza


----------



## szore (Dec 10, 2019)

Johnnynono57 said:


> If you don't mind the walk... Pizza suprema at 8th and 33rd ( half a block from Penn and the giant post office) is just about the best slice you might find in NYC... Other than hopping a train to Ozone park/Howard beach for a well done slice at New Park Pizza


yeah


----------



## twister6

I said it before and will say it again , during the CanJam lunch break the BEST place to get food is right at the show, Marriott Marquis Hotel 8th floor food court where they have a fantastic $22 all-you-can-eat buffet with an excellent selection of food and deserts, like on a cruise ship.  You are going to waste time and money going outside in a freezing cold, instead of going to food court for lunch, right there in a hotel   It's like their best kept secret.  Just be aware, once you get to a food court, they will NOT tell you about buffet.  Instead, they will sit you down with a menu of $22 burger/fries.  So, you gotta tell them you want buffet!


----------



## szore

twister6 said:


> I said it before and will say it again , during the CanJam lunch break the BEST place to get food is right at the show, Marriott Marquis Hotel 8th floor food court where they have a fantastic $22 all-you-can-eat buffet with an excellent selection of food and deserts, like on a cruise ship.  You are going to waste time and money going outside in a freezing cold, instead of going to food court for lunch, right there in a hotel   It's like their best kept secret.  Just be aware, once you get to a food court, they will NOT tell you about buffet.  Instead, they will sit you down with a menu of $22 burger/fries.  So, you gotta tell them you want buffet!


Sweeetttt


----------



## AxelCloris

twister6 said:


> like on a cruise ship


Well, in my cruise experience, that's not exactly high praise...


----------



## joe

AxelCloris said:


> Well, in my cruise experience, that's not exactly high praise...


You do have high standards, my friend.


----------



## twister6

joe said:


> You do have high standards, my friend.



Well, that explains 

Sorry, Brian (@AxelCloris ), they don't serve grey poupon at the buffet


----------



## AxelCloris

twister6 said:


> Well, that explains
> 
> Sorry, Brian (@AxelCloris ), they don't serve grey poupon at the buffet



Such a shame. I never leave home without it.




Spoiler: Also reminds me of this gem


----------



## twister6

AxelCloris said:


> Such a shame. I never leave home without it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bud, I will buy one for you and bring it to the show lol!!!


----------



## HenryNorth

This will be my first Can Jam! Do vendors sell stuff, or only demonstrate?


----------



## szore

HenryNorth said:


> This will be my first Can Jam! Do vendors sell stuff, or only demonstrate?


I know some do... Not sure if all. You can get ear impressions done, lot going on...


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> Yup pizza supreme, thats what i told them last year...



You should get a group together and then you can pay this time. You can then choose any place you like, then people can come tell you you are wrong for choosing it, even though you were being kind and offering a free meal.


----------



## szore (Dec 10, 2019)

Watagump said:


> You should get a group together and then you can pay this time. You can then choose any place you like, then people can come tell you you are wrong for choosing it, even though you were being kind and offering a free meal.


So it's all about free food? Thought you wanted the best...


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> So it's all about free food? Thought you wanted the best...




We did well, and free.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> We did well, and free.


Great!


----------



## kkai

See you guys in NYC!


----------



## CANiSLAYu

How do you get the CanJam badge on your profile? Thanks!


----------



## szore

CANiSLAYu said:


> How do you get the CanJam badge on your profile? Thanks!


Ask for it after you buy tickets.


----------



## rantng

CANiSLAYu said:


> How do you get the CanJam badge on your profile? Thanks!



Just shoot third_eye a PM


----------



## joe

CANiSLAYu said:


> How do you get the CanJam badge on your profile? Thanks!


You're all set.


----------



## metal571 (Dec 13, 2019)

szore said:


> Ask for it after you buy tickets.


Aw man. I'm "press" and went to NYC 2018 and 2019 so I guess that doesn't count lol

Edit: thanks Joe. Appreciate it


----------



## joe

If you're going to CanJam NYC 2020 and would like a NYC 2020 badge on your profile, *please PM me*!


----------



## third_eye

Audio-Technica, EarMen, and Mytek added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Zhanming057

@Jason Stoddard Any chance we'll get to see the Jot R at Canjam NYC?


----------



## third_eye

Andover Audio and Fostex added to exhibitor list!


----------



## kumar402

Looking forward to it.
Would love to try out SR1a


----------



## m8o

Anyone else as excited as me to audition the new HEDDphone?

To remember to seek it out.  That is where I have my problem.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

m8o said:


> Anyone else as excited as me to audition the new HEDDphone?
> 
> To remember to seek it out.  That is where I have my problem.


I always make a list of my most anticipated listens.


----------



## third_eye

Soundcore added to exhibitor list!


----------



## m8o

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> I always make a list of my most anticipated listens.


Ya, I put the pen of my Samsung Note phone to good use this time around, after my failing to remember things last year.  I have a list of several things now, and growing.


----------



## Whitigir

m8o said:


> Ya, I put the pen of my Samsung Note phone to good use this time around, after my failing to remember things last year.  I have a list of several things now, and growing.


Is that an IEMs in your avatar ? Look intriguing


----------



## kumar402

Like everything else in life....visit to Canjam also requires proper planning otherwise it’s very easy to get lost and meander around the hall.


----------



## rantng

kumar402 said:


> Like everything else in life....visit to Canjam also requires proper planning otherwise it’s very easy to get lost and meander around the hall.


----------



## buke9

m8o said:


> Anyone else as excited as me to audition the new HEDDphone?
> 
> To remember to seek it out.  That is where I have my problem.


Yes I am as well missed at SoCal some how so it is definitely on my list as what to listen to.


----------



## buke9

kumar402 said:


> Like everything else in life....visit to Canjam also requires proper planning otherwise it’s very easy to get lost and meander around the hall.


With me too I just spend as much time talking with friends and new ones made as I do listening but still a great time.


----------



## demevalos

I'll be attending! This will be my first CanJam, or even headphone meetup for that matter!

And to think, it's been just an hour away from my house this whole time


----------



## hotdog108 (Jan 2, 2020)

Just bought my tickets, see you all there!



joe said:


> You're all set.


May I have one too please, just got my tickets, thank you.



PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> I always make a list of my most anticipated listens.


Good to see you'll be attending this year as well, see you there bro



Watagump said:


> We did well, and free.


Are we getting food after the show again this time?
[merged]


----------



## CANiSLAYu

All set for my first CanJam  I went to an ”official Head-Fi meet” in San Francisco in 2017 that was like a mini CanJam, so I know what to expect, but I’m still stoked. First time to visit NY and my wife is coming with (her first time as well). We’re doing it big with a Broadway show and reservations at Per Se, Eleven Madison Park and Le Bernardin. Foodie heaven! Would appreciate any recommendations on cheap eats since we’ll be spending a small fortune on those 3 meals. Also any feedback on what tourist attractions are worth it and what are traps. Thanks!


----------



## third_eye

Violectric added to exhibitor list!


----------



## joe

Let's cut down on some noise in the thread -- If you're going to CanJam NYC 2020 and would like a NYC 2020 badge on your profile, *please PM me*!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

hotdog108 said:


> Just bought my tickets, see you all there!
> 
> 
> May I have one too please, just got my tickets, thank you.
> ...


I’ll be there on Saturday.


----------



## hotdog108

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> I’ll be there on Saturday.


I'll be there both days.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

hotdog108 said:


> I'll be there both days.


See you there.


----------



## RRMMNN

Hello guys Is there usually any discounts offered by the Sennheiser? Thanks


----------



## m8o (Jan 2, 2020)

CANiSLAYu said:


> All set for my first CanJam  I went to an ”official Head-Fi meet” in San Francisco in 2017 that was like a mini CanJam, so I know what to expect, but I’m still stoked. First time to visit NY and my wife is coming with (her first time as well). We’re doing it big with a Broadway show and reservations at Per Se, Eleven Madison Park and Le Bernardin. Foodie heaven! Would appreciate any recommendations on cheap eats since we’ll be spending a small fortune on those 3 meals. Also any feedback on what tourist attractions are worth it and what are traps. Thanks!



Holy cow!  Nice plans.  Hoping for great weather.  You'll have an amazing trip with those plans.  But great weather will raise it to another level.  

Awesome cheap eats are our jam.  But most wont be where I'm assuming is your hotel (at least I'm assuming you'll be staying in midtown).  Where is your hotel?  I can give you a few names for killer meals that wont break the bank by PM if you are fine taking the subway and/or bus and/or walk to the Gramercy or East Village areas.


----------



## buke9

RRMMNN said:


> Hello guys Is there usually any discounts offered by the Sennheiser? Thanks


I can’t say for sure but I don’t remember them offering one.


----------



## szore

CANiSLAYu said:


> All set for my first CanJam  I went to an ”official Head-Fi meet” in San Francisco in 2017 that was like a mini CanJam, so I know what to expect, but I’m still stoked. First time to visit NY and my wife is coming with (her first time as well). We’re doing it big with a Broadway show and reservations at Per Se, Eleven Madison Park and Le Bernardin. Foodie heaven! Would appreciate any recommendations on cheap eats since we’ll be spending a small fortune on those 3 meals. Also any feedback on what tourist attractions are worth it and what are traps. Thanks!


Define 'cheap' : I know a few good Irish pubs I can steer you to, for cheap you can go to 5 Guys or Pizza Supreme.... Best way to see city is take subway to China town, pick an avenue and walk North!


----------



## CANiSLAYu

szore said:


> Define 'cheap' : I know a few good Irish pubs I can steer you to, for cheap you can go to 5 Guys or Pizza Supreme.... Best way to see city is take subway to China town, pick an avenue and walk North!


Like <~$25/person (not including alcohol).  We're doing those 3 big ticket meals (one per day), so looking for something casual/budget friendly for the other meals.  Definitely looking for some pizza recs, delis, bagel sandwich for breakfast, any other quintessential NYC street food, etc.


----------



## szore

CANiSLAYu said:


> Like <~$25/person (not including alcohol).  We're doing those 3 big ticket meals (one per day), so looking for something casual/budget friendly for the other meals.  Definitely looking for some pizza recs, delis, bagel sandwich for breakfast, any other quintessential NYC street food, etc.


Where are you staying? Specific street and cross street?


----------



## CANiSLAYu

szore said:


> Where are you staying? Specific street and cross street?


Near Times Square; W 44th St between 6th & 7th Ave.


----------



## RRMMNN

buke9 said:


> I can’t say for sure but I don’t remember them offering one.


Me neither, thank you!


----------



## Slusho

Quintessential street food is hot dogs, Mister Softee ice cream truck knockoffs, gyro/falafel trucks, and Nuts 4 Nuts (I've never actually had the last two). That's 99% of the street food. Best place for cheap great food is Chinatown, and there's cheap good asian food all over the city, especially ramen. There are $1-2 per slice non-chain pizza places all over (though not so much in the touristy areas like Times Square and Rockefeller Center) that are great.

Some non-food stuff in NYC: there are showrooms that are only in NYC, like for high-end chairs from Herman Miller (they make the classic Eames chair as well the Aeron), Steelcase, Haworth, Knoll, etc; the Nintendo World store; off-broadway immersive theater like Sleep No More which was a much more memorable experience than any traditional play I've seen; and there's a location for The Void location-based VR experience you can do with several people at once together although they're currently moving locations and I'm not sure if they'll be back up and running by CanJam.


----------



## szore

Slusho said:


> Quintessential street food is hot dogs, Mister Softee ice cream truck knockoffs, gyro/falafel trucks, and Nuts 4 Nuts (I've never actually had the last two). That's 99% of the street food. Best place for cheap great food is Chinatown, and there's cheap good asian food all over the city, especially ramen. There are $1-2 per slice non-chain pizza places all over (though not so much in the touristy areas like Times Square and Rockefeller Center) that are great.
> 
> Some non-food stuff in NYC: there are showrooms that are only in NYC, like for high-end chairs from Herman Miller (they make the classic Eames chair as well the Aeron), Steelcase, Haworth, Knoll, etc; the Nintendo World store; off-broadway immersive theater like Sleep No More which was a much more memorable experience than any traditional play I've seen; and there's a location for The Void location-based VR experience you can do with several people at once together although they're currently moving locations and I'm not sure if they'll be back up and running by CanJam.


That nails it pretty good. There is a vr place next to Empire State Building that isn't bad...    https://g.page/vrworldnyc?share


----------



## szore

CANiSLAYu said:


> Near Times Square; W 44th St between 6th & 7th Ave.


You can always walk from TS towards 9th ave, then turn left downtown and there is a ton of places to eat heading towards 34th along 9th...


----------



## buke9

RRMMNN said:


> Me neither, thank you!


Not a problem.


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce DUNU as a Show Sponsor of CanJam NYC 2020!


----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> You should get a group together and then you can pay this time. You can then choose any place you like, then people can come tell you you are wrong for choosing it, even though you were being kind and offering a free meal.


Are you going to New York?


----------



## Niyologist

I need to keep an eye on the 15th-16th for any winter storms. The chances for snow in February grow every day and it's been relatively mild and quiet here in NYC for around one month.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

third_eye said:


> We're pleased to announce DUNU as a Show Sponsor of CanJam NYC 2020!



Thanks for the add! Our China-based team is looking forward to their first time in the Big Apple --- so the US/international team is trying to make this as enjoyable as possible for them.

But the last time I was in New York was three years ago, so while I still remember a bit, it's not fresh in my mind --- if anyone has any good recommendations on food and drink, we're all ears! (Have also been reading the recommendations already put forth on here as well...) We're starting simple, with stuff like Joe's Pizza and Shake Shack.


----------



## rantng

DUNU-Topsound said:


> Thanks for the add! Our China-based team is looking forward to their first time in the Big Apple --- so the US/international team is trying to make this as enjoyable as possible for them.
> 
> But the last time I was in New York was three years ago, so while I still remember a bit, it's not fresh in my mind --- if anyone has any good recommendations on food and drink, we're all ears! (Have also been reading the recommendations already put forth on here as well...) We're starting simple, with stuff like Joe's Pizza and Shake Shack.



Wanna keep it really simple? Try the chicken sandwich (classic or spicy, with or without pickles) from Popeye’s. I’m not going to get into the whole chicken sandwich war (it’s actually a thing), but for $3.99 you have nothing to lose. (I’m also a big fan of their chicken; my relatives from Australia love it since they have nothing like it in their country).


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

DUNU-Topsound said:


> Thanks for the add! Our China-based team is looking forward to their first time in the Big Apple --- so the US/international team is trying to make this as enjoyable as possible for them.
> 
> But the last time I was in New York was three years ago, so while I still remember a bit, it's not fresh in my mind --- if anyone has any good recommendations on food and drink, we're all ears! (Have also been reading the recommendations already put forth on here as well...) We're starting simple, with stuff like Joe's Pizza and Shake Shack.


Shake shack is pretty good. I ate at one in NJ.


----------



## Mr. Pete

If you get a chance try a slice if Junior's cheese cake. They also have nice food. 

Mr. Pete-------------->
aging hippie


----------



## joe

Mr. Pete said:


> If you get a chance try a slice if Junior's cheese cake. They also have nice food.
> 
> Mr. Pete-------------->
> aging hippie



Just a note, Junior's is across the street from the New York Marriott Marquis, where CanJam NYC is happening.

*ALSO:* If you're going to CanJam NYC 2020 and would like a NYC 2020 badge on your profile, *please PM me*!


----------



## 0fricks

A favorite of mine that's within a couple (east-west, AKA long) blocks of the Marriott Marquis is Bareburger. It's a sit-down burger joint that offers lots of interesting options and combinations. They used to have things like elk, wild boar and lamb, but have since replaced those with Beyond and Impossible burgers. What's left for the meat eaters is grass-fed beef and bison. Not cheap, but not bad by NYC standards regarding price.

On the other end of the spectrum, I also love a Japanese curry spot called Go Go Curry. Different from Indian curry, Japanese curry is typically thicker, a bit sweeter and less spicy. Slather that on some rice and a pork/chicken cutlet...  That's about 8 short blocks south of the Marriott Marquis, and it's a relatively inexpensive, quick lunch option that'll stick with you.


----------



## AxelCloris

The Counter is just a short walk if anyone is looking for great burgers. We had a group go together last year and it was a great evening, even though they didn't have root beer.


----------



## Lookout57

CANiSLAYu said:


> All set for my first CanJam  I went to an ”official Head-Fi meet” in San Francisco in 2017 that was like a mini CanJam, so I know what to expect, but I’m still stoked. First time to visit NY and my wife is coming with (her first time as well). We’re doing it big with a Broadway show and reservations at Per Se, Eleven Madison Park and Le Bernardin. Foodie heaven! Would appreciate any recommendations on cheap eats since we’ll be spending a small fortune on those 3 meals. Also any feedback on what tourist attractions are worth it and what are traps. Thanks!


Check out Becco (Lidia Bastianich), 355 West 46th Street. Most entrees are less than $30 and bottles of wine are $35. It's a hell of a lot less then her other restaurants, Felidia and Del Posto.


----------



## koudairanger (Jan 6, 2020)

BTW anyone coming from other state wish to share a room on Marriott?
Living in the 264$ room for 2 night alone is a little tight on my wallet...

FOUND,never mind


----------



## NovaFlyer (Jan 6, 2020)

third_eye said:


> We're pleased to announce DUNU as a Show Sponsor of CanJam NYC 2020!



The DUNU team at CanJam SoCal was extremely helpful and friendly...looking forward to listening to more of their gear at CanJam NYC



joe said:


> Just a note, Junior's is across the street from the New York Marriott Marquis, where CanJam NYC is happening.



Awesome food and so convenient to pop over for a snack while resting one's ears!



AxelCloris said:


> The Counter is just a short walk if anyone is looking for great burgers. We had a group go together last year and it was a great evening, even though they didn't have root beer.



Looking forward to eating at The Counter as well.  Just in case it's too busy, there's a Five Guys a couple of blocks away from the Marriott as well - but The Counter is my first choice on this trip.




buke9 said:


> Are you going to New York?



@Watagump The candy junkies want to know.


----------



## Slusho

I'm about to sell my only wired headphones (Westone IEMs). Should I hold off on selling and bring them to this event to use them to hear different DACs etc? Or is that not so much what will be there? TBH I'm most hoping to hear super high end stuff that can bring you to tears, but it would be nice to educate myself on different equipment.


----------



## rantng

Slusho said:


> I'm about to sell my only wired headphones (Westone IEMs). Should I hold off on selling and bring them to this event to use them to hear different DACs etc? Or is that not so much what will be there? TBH I'm most hoping to hear super high end stuff that can bring you to tears, but it would be nice to educate myself on different equipment.



There will be something there for every budget. It may help (it can't hurt) to bring your own IEMs, something that you are familar with, as a baseline if you wanted to compare with other IEMs.


----------



## M Siau

Im looking forward to CanJam NYC! We will have a selection of headphones at the Benchmark booth where we will have a server running Roon with Tidal and Qobuz streaming all your favorite music. 

We currently have the following headphones for our booth at CanJam NYC;

Focal Utopia, Stellia, Clear and Elegia,

HiFiMAN Susvara and HE1000se

Audeze LCD-4Z, LCD-XC and LCD-2 Closed back

Grado PS2000e

Sennheiser HD650

NYC is going to be a great show!


----------



## szore

M Siau said:


> Im looking forward to CanJam NYC! We will have a selection of headphones at the Benchmark booth where we will have a server running Roon with Tidal and Qobuz streaming all your favorite music.
> 
> We currently have the following headphones for our booth at CanJam NYC;
> 
> ...


C U there


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

M Siau said:


> Im looking forward to CanJam NYC! We will have a selection of headphones at the Benchmark booth where we will have a server running Roon with Tidal and Qobuz streaming all your favorite music.
> 
> We currently have the following headphones for our booth at CanJam NYC;
> 
> ...


Nice! Pizza party again? Lol


----------



## NovaFlyer

M Siau said:


> Im looking forward to CanJam NYC! We will have a selection of headphones at the Benchmark booth where we will have a server running Roon with Tidal and Qobuz streaming all your favorite music.
> 
> We currently have the following headphones for our booth at CanJam NYC;
> 
> ...



Will be stopping by!


----------



## cathee

Can't wait! If I'm in town that weekend I will definitely be there! Last year almost suckered me into a pair of Focals and a full Benchmark set I shouldn't afford. Can't wait to see what this year has to offer!


----------



## third_eye

SPL and Westone added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Slusho

rantng said:


> It may help (it can't hurt) to bring your own IEMs, something that you are familar with, as a baseline if you wanted to compare with other IEMs.


I wouldn't do it for that. Just for if there are DACs/preamps/amps on display that would require having your own headphones to compare different ones around the show without changing the variable of the headphones. But I've never been so not sure if that's the case?


----------



## third_eye

Matrix Audio, MoonDrop, SMSL, and Yulong added to exhibitor list!


----------



## twister6

third_eye said:


> Matrix Audio, MoonDrop, SMSL, and Yulong added to exhibitor list!



Ethan, I assume these brands will be represented by Shenzhenaudio at the show, right?


----------



## third_eye

twister6 said:


> Ethan, I assume these brands will be represented by Shenzhenaudio at the show, right?



They will be representing themselves (together with Shenzhenaudio). See you soon!


----------



## szore

third_eye said:


> They will be representing themselves (together with Shenzhenaudio). See you soon!


Anyone know if the Vision Ears products will be available to demo?


----------



## buke9

@third_eye Any Seminars scheduled as of yet?


----------



## third_eye

Lucid Audio/Etymotic added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce Qobuz as a Show Sponsor and Official Streaming Provider of CanJam NYC 2020!


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

Man, I'm so excited!

Also, just wanna chime in and say that I've eaten at dozens of NYC pizza places and Pizza Suprema right outside Penn Station is _hands down_ the best. I often dream about their plain slices. Perfection.


----------



## szore

adcustom said:


> Man, I'm so excited!
> 
> Also, just wanna chime in and say that I've eaten at dozens of NYC pizza places and Pizza Suprema right outside Penn Station is _hands down_ the best. I often dream about their plain slices. Perfection.


I was lucky enough to work up the street from there a few years ago, used to go there for lunch often...


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

^ I worked in Midtown for a bunch of years and loved taking the walk to Suprema on a nice day to grab lunch. Their cheese and sauce is off the charts.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

adcustom said:


> ^ I worked in Midtown for a bunch of years and loved taking the walk to Suprema on a nice day to grab lunch. Their cheese and sauce is off the charts.


So, I’m guessing you’re buying the pizza for us? Lol.


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> So, I’m guessing you’re buying the pizza for us? Lol.



I will happily promise to buy 2 large pies for anyone who wants to join me for lunch on Sunday!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Andrew DiMarcangelo said:


> I will happily promise to buy 2 large pies for anyone who wants to join me for lunch on Sunday!


I’m going to the show on Saturday and Sunday this time around. I have too much stuff on my list that I have to hear before I finally make some purchases. I’m down.


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

I'll be there both days as well. Looking forward to meeting you in person, Pete!


----------



## hotdog108

I bought tickets for both days, with my friend. We may not have lunch in the city on Sunday, but I'm looking forward to meeting up with you guys again at the show.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Andrew DiMarcangelo said:


> I'll be there both days as well. Looking forward to meeting you in person, Pete!


Likewise, brother.


----------



## starck86 (Jan 16, 2020)

Never been to one of these but first time for everything. Can’t wait - see everyone there -I’ll be there for 2 days.

If you see a guy with glazed eyes wandering around aimlessly, that’s me in audio heaven. Please direct me to the nearest cold water source.

edit: also - how does the ear tip situation work for trying stuff out? I’m planning on bringing my own comply tips etc., but do companies usually supply these or what’s the proper etiquette? Thanks!


----------



## rantng

starck86 said:


> If you see a guy with glazed eyes wandering around aimlessly, that’s me in audio heaven. Please direct me to the nearest cold water source.
> 
> edit: also - how does the ear tip situation work for trying stuff out? I’m planning on bringing my own comply tips etc., but do companies usually supply these or what’s the proper etiquette? Thanks!



You just described at least 50% of the attendees, myself included.

Ear tips are usually supplied, but you can always bring your own if you have a preferred tip.


----------



## 0fricks

rantng said:


> Ear tips are usually supplied, but you can always bring your own if you have a preferred tip.



Sorry for the dad joke, but... any other tips for a first timer? Wondering if I should expect lines, possibly things to avoid, etc. I'm not even sure how large the event space is.


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

0fricks said:


> Sorry for the dad joke, but... any other tips for a first timer? Wondering if I should expect lines, possibly things to avoid, etc. I'm not even sure how large the event space is.



Stay hydrated, wear plenty of deodorant, and just have fun. Even at peak traffic, most tables don’t have too much of a line. And if there’s a big crowd at one table, there’s always one nearby to check out while you wait. It’s a very relaxed and easygoing atmosphere.


----------



## szore

0fricks said:


> Sorry for the dad joke, but... any other tips for a first timer? Wondering if I should expect lines, possibly things to avoid, etc. I'm not even sure how large the event space is.


I noticed last year during the peak times, tables like Abyss, and Audeze etc, had a bit of a line. If you want to be super organized, know the tables you want to see the most and get there right when they open in the morning (like 10:00?) and hit those tables, you'll be fine. Even if you have to wait, its not more than like 10 minutes, etc. Also, pace yourself, there is going to be a LOT of gear there, after a few hours its easy to burn out..all the headphones started sounding the same to me... I left early both days, I just got sensory overload... Also sat in on a lecture by Rob Watts from Chord and it was very interesting, so mix it up a little! Also Twister6 mentioned there is a cafeteria in the hotel somewhere that looked really good


----------



## starck86 (Jan 17, 2020)

szore said:


> I noticed last year during the peak times, tables like Abyss, and Audeze etc, had a bit of a line. If you want to be super organized, know the tables you want to see the most and get there right when they open in the morning (like 10:00?) and hit those tables, you'll be fine. Even if you have to wait, its not more than like 10 minutes, etc. Also, pace yourself, there is going to be a LOT of gear there, after a few hours its easy to burn out..all the headphones started sounding the same to me... I left early both days, I just got sensory overload... Also sat in on a lecture by Rob Watts from Chord and it was very interesting, so mix it up a little! Also Twister6 mentioned there is a cafeteria in the hotel somewhere that looked really good



These are great tips. That lecture sounds cool. Hoping for some more lecture opportunities for this one- I’d love to sit in on some of those.


----------



## szore

starck86 said:


> These are great tips. That lecture sounds cool. Hoping for some more lecture opportunities for this one- I’d love to sit in on some of those.


Rob is a super nice guy and very accessible


----------



## metal571

Also on Sunday the show tends to be quieter, which will let you visit tables you will miss on Saturday.


----------



## 0fricks

metal571 said:


> Also on Sunday the show tends to be quieter, which will let you visit tables you will miss on Saturday.


That will work nicely since I'll probably arrive mid-day on Saturday but will have all day Sunday.


----------



## AxelCloris

szore said:


> Also, pace yourself, there is going to be a LOT of gear there, after a few hours its easy to burn out


Definitely agree with this one, especially since it looks like this may be the largest CanJam NYC yet. To add another thought about pacing, I try not to visit more than a few IEM manufacturers back-to-back. My ears can start to get a bit sore after a few IEM exhibits, but I don't run into ear fatigue if I spread them out over the day/weekend. I can always swing back again after a break if I want to do a comparison between different makers.



szore said:


> Also Twister6 mentioned there is a cafeteria in the hotel somewhere that looked really good


I think this year we should make Alex the official unofficial spokesman for the buffet. @joe, do you concur?


----------



## joe

AxelCloris said:


> Definitely agree with this one, especially since it looks like this may be the largest CanJam NYC yet. To add another thought about pacing, I try not to visit more than a few IEM manufacturers back-to-back. My ears can start to get a bit sore after a few IEM exhibits, but I don't run into ear fatigue if I spread them out over the day/weekend. I can always swing back again after a break if I want to do a comparison between different makers.
> 
> 
> I think this year we should make Alex the official unofficial spokesman for the buffet. @joe, do you concur?


Of course.


----------



## twister6 (Jan 17, 2020)

AxelCloris said:


> ...
> I think this year we should make Alex the official unofficial spokesman for the buffet. @joe, do you concur?



Sure, and I can conduct a special lecture in there during the lunch hour about "joys of reviewing" 

... I LOVE my new title


----------



## szore

AxelCloris said:


> Definitely agree with this one, especially since it looks like this may be the largest CanJam NYC yet. To add another thought about pacing, I try not to visit more than a few IEM manufacturers back-to-back. My ears can start to get a bit sore after a few IEM exhibits, but I don't run into ear fatigue if I spread them out over the day/weekend. I can always swing back again after a break if I want to do a comparison between different makers.
> 
> 
> I think this year we should make Alex the official unofficial spokesman for the buffet. @joe, do you concur?


Turns out Twister6 is the unofficial "_CanJam NYC Buffet Connoisseur"...

..oh, yeah..._


----------



## metal571

twister6 said:


> Sure, and I can conduct a special lecture in there during the lunch hour about "joys of reviewing"


I can unfortunately easily join in that conversation about those "joys". lol


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

szore said:


> Also sat in on a lecture by Rob Watts from Chord and it was very interesting, so mix it up a little!



I _highly_ recommend going to Rob's session if you can. I went to both of his at CanJam SoCal last year and they were very interesting and enjoyable.


----------



## dolstein

I hope that Warwick Acoustics is added to the exhibitors list.  I could never afford the Aperio electrostatic system, but I'd love to hear it.

Also, I wish Malvave would come over from Germany, as Audio Valve will.  I'd love to hear the Malvalve Headamp Five and their prototype electrostatic headphones.

I'm a bit surprised that RAAL Requisite isn't on the exhibitors list.  I'm dying to hera the SR1a ribbon headphones with the new Schiit Jotunheim R.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Headamp will have a Grand Cayman amp on hand.

By the way, I was able to get a great deal on an AudioVale Luminare demo unit at last year's CanJam.  So if you're interestedin AudioValve gear, you might want to make an offer for one of hte units they have on display.


----------



## szore

dolstein said:


> I hope that Warwick Acoustics is added to the exhibitors list.  I could never afford the Aperio electrostatic system, but I'd love to hear it.
> 
> Also, I wish Malvave would come over from Germany, as Audio Valve will.  I'd love to hear the Malvalve Headamp Five and their prototype electrostatic headphones.
> 
> ...


Speaking for IEM's, I wish Shure would get back into the game....
I hope Grado shows up too, they skipped out last year...


----------



## buke9

Less than a month to go just can’t wait.


----------



## Johnnynono57

Andrew DiMarcangelo said:


> Man, I'm so excited!
> 
> Also, just wanna chime in and say that I've eaten at dozens of NYC pizza places and Pizza Suprema right outside Penn Station is _hands down_ the best. I often dream about their plain slices. Perfection.




100% truth... I work in Moynihan station doing the construction and it takes an incredible amount of self control to not eat there every single day!


----------



## szore

buke9 said:


> Less than a month to go just can’t wait.


Yeah, I'm getting stoked...


----------



## szore

Johnnynono57 said:


> 100% truth... I work in Moynihan station doing the construction and it takes an incredible amount of self control to not eat there every single day!


They have the perfect balance: crispy thin crust, perfect balance of sauce and cheese.


----------



## poorsod

I’ve been going to Upside Pizza closer to Times Square. Do you guys like pizza Suprema more?


----------



## szore

poorsod said:


> I’ve been going to Upside Pizza closer to Times Square. Do you guys like pizza Suprema more?


haven't been to Upside but I just bookmarked it, I'll do a pizza analysis and report back!


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

szore said:


> They have the perfect balance: crispy thin crust, perfect balance of sauce and cheese.



Yessssssss.



poorsod said:


> I’ve been going to Upside Pizza closer to Times Square. Do you guys like pizza Suprema more?



Upside is solid, but yes, Suprema is superior.


----------



## Tchoupitoulas

starck86 said:


> Never been to one of these but first time for everything.


I’ve had the pleasure of going a couple of times and, as someone without a great deal of experience, it can be exhilarating to try so much great stuff. But it can also be a bit overwhelming and easy to lose track of impressions since there's so much to take in. I found it helpful the second time to come up with a list, in advance, of the headphones and IEMs I wanted to hear and not to feel the need to try cram in too much.

Also, try to avoid hearing vastly different quality items back to back: a few years back I tried the Focal Elear and had great first impressions of them. I immediately switched over to the Utopia, when a space became available, and the Elear lost their magic all too quickly (and, arguably, unfairly).

The best thing I did? I took a little notebook to jot down impressions immediately after listening to something (and a bit later on, when I had some more perspective). Taking notes also meant I had plenty of nice, little breaks to clean the palette and to process what I’d just heard.


----------



## NovaFlyer (Jan 20, 2020)

buke9 said:


> Less than a month to go just can’t wait.



Looking forward to the show as well.  And the pizza!



Andrew DiMarcangelo said:


> Man, I'm so excited!
> 
> Also, just wanna chime in and say that I've eaten at dozens of NYC pizza places and Pizza Suprema right outside Penn Station is _hands down_ the best. I often dream about their plain slices. Perfection.


Sounds like the perfect pit-stop after I get off the train.  
[merged]


----------



## szore

Tchoupitoulas said:


> I’ve had the pleasure of going a couple of times and, as someone without a great deal of experience, it can be exhilarating to try so much great stuff. But it can also be a bit overwhelming and easy to lose track of impressions since there's so much to take in. I found it helpful the second time to come up with a list, in advance, of the headphones and IEMs I wanted to hear and not to feel the need to try cram in too much.
> 
> Also, try to avoid hearing vastly different quality items back to back: a few years back I tried the Focal Elear and had great first impressions of them. I immediately switched over to the Utopia, when a space became available, and the Elear lost their magic all too quickly (and, arguably, unfairly).
> 
> The best thing I did? I took a little notebook to jot down impressions immediately after listening to something (and a bit later on, when I had some more perspective). Taking notes also meant I had plenty of nice, little breaks to clean the palette and to process what I’d just heard.


Well said.


----------



## starck86 (Jan 19, 2020)

Tchoupitoulas said:


> I’ve had the pleasure of going a couple of times and, as someone without a great deal of experience, it can be exhilarating to try so much great stuff. But it can also be a bit overwhelming and easy to lose track of impressions since there's so much to take in. I found it helpful the second time to come up with a list, in advance, of the headphones and IEMs I wanted to hear and not to feel the need to try cram in too much.
> 
> Also, try to avoid hearing vastly different quality items back to back: a few years back I tried the Focal Elear and had great first impressions of them. I immediately switched over to the Utopia, when a space became available, and the Elear lost their magic all too quickly (and, arguably, unfairly).
> 
> The best thing I did? I took a little notebook to jot down impressions immediately after listening to something (and a bit later on, when I had some more perspective). Taking notes also meant I had plenty of nice, little breaks to clean the palette and to process what I’d just heard.




This is great advice - thank you. Very helpful- I hadn’t considered the part about listening to vastly different things back to back at all. Good things to be mindful of!


----------



## NA Blur

Should be a fantastic experience!


----------



## joe

If you're going to CanJam NYC 2020 and would like a NYC 2020 badge on your profile, *please PM me*!


----------



## demevalos

I worked on 32nd for a while across from Penn, and for our monthly department meetings we got Suprema a lot. Can confirm, Suprema is the best pizza in NYC. Pricey though, expect around $6-$7 a slice!


----------



## Niyologist

demevalos said:


> I worked on 32nd for a while across from Penn, and for our monthly department meetings we got Suprema a lot. Can confirm, Suprema is the best pizza in NYC. Pricey though, expect around $6-$7 a slice!



Wow. That's really expensive.


----------



## szore

Niyologist said:


> Wow. That's really expensive.


It's worth it. And it fills you up. Ha! I own stock in the company


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

demevalos said:


> I worked on 32nd for a while across from Penn, and for our monthly department meetings we got Suprema a lot. Can confirm, Suprema is the best pizza in NYC. Pricey though, expect around $6-$7 a slice!



Maybe if you get some kinda exotic slice. Their big plain slices are $4.


----------



## Niyologist

szore said:


> It's worth it. And it fills you up. Ha! I own stock in the company



How much does a pie of pizza cost there?


----------



## Zachik

Guys - after all the dough you spend on TOTL gear, you cannot afford a couple pizza slices? and complain they're too pricey?!


----------



## szore

Niyologist said:


> How much does a pie of pizza cost there?


$28


----------



## szore

Zachik said:


> Guys - after all the dough you spend on TOTL gear, you cannot afford a couple pizza slices? and complain they're too pricey?!


You caught that...
$800 cable... Reasonable
$4 pizza, wait, wut?


----------



## demevalos

Zachik said:


> Guys - after all the dough you spend on TOTL gear, you cannot afford a couple pizza slices? and complain they're too pricey?!



Yeah, because I spent all my money on headphones lmao


----------



## Niyologist

szore said:


> $28



Whoooooa. I'll stick with a couple of slices then.


----------



## twister6

I hope all manufacturers attending this CanJam NYC are taking notes.  Nobody is talking about audio gear in this thread, instead we are discussing pizza slices   So, if you want to get the show visitors hyped up to listen to your gear, better stock up on food at the tables 

- twister6, a.k.a. CanJam NYC Buffet Connoisseur


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

lol yes, whichever manufacturer has Pizza Suprema on hand at their table will easily win the show.


----------



## third_eye

If they deliver, we'll order a few of these for our volunteer staff for lunch. Am always on the hunt for the best NYC pizza!


----------



## demevalos

My company used to order through Seamless for deliveries, so I'm assuming that they don't deliver


----------



## szore

twister6 said:


> I hope all manufacturers attending this CanJam NYC are taking notes.  Nobody is talking about audio gear in this thread, instead we are discussing pizza slices   So, if you want to get the show visitors hyped up to listen to your gear, better stock up on food at the tables
> 
> - twister6, a.k.a. CanJam NYC Buffet Connoisseur


I heard their having a Vienesse hour...


----------



## AxelCloris

I wish I remembered the name of the shop, but there was a pizza place a couple blocks from Platinum Sound's Times Square studio that was pretty impressive for ~$8 per pizza. Might have been Joey Pepperoni's? That's just a shot in the dark looking at nearby places on Google Maps.


----------



## NovaFlyer

third_eye said:


> If they deliver, we'll order a few of these for our volunteer staff for lunch. Am always on the hunt for the best NYC pizza!



If they don't deliver, there's always DoorDash which has Pizza Suprema listed.


----------



## joseph69

There's always Uber Eats.


----------



## third_eye

Sennheiser added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Audio46

Hey there, saw you guys were talking about pizza and got excited. If you want the best slice near the Marriott Marquis, it's Uncle Pauls on Vanderbilt (like a 10 min walk). Their plain slice is , but if you really want your life changed *you've gotta try* *their lasagna slice*.

Also, if you don't eat meat or just want something lighter, their caprese is a close second choice.


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

I need to hear more about this lasagna slice. Are we talking actual lasagna on top of pizza crust??


----------



## joe

Audio46 said:


> ...but if you really want your life changed *you've gotta try* *their lasagna slice*.



I am intrigued. Please, I implore you. More details.


----------



## Audio46

literally just had my store's head-fi account become official to post that


Andrew DiMarcangelo said:


> I need to hear more about this lasagna slice. Are we talking actual lasagna on top of pizza crust??


some places do it like that but ive never been a fan. its just like lasagna ingredients all smooshed into the cheese. No pasta added on uncle pauls' version.


----------



## M Siau

The Benchmark booth will be a great place to try a variety of headphones, so far we have 12 headphones with 5 HPA4 listening stations!
I also love using the HPA4 to drive my custom IEMs, it has plenty of clean power over a wide volume range to drive any headphones.
At the Benchmark booth where we will have a server running Roon with Tidal and Qobuz streaming all your favorite music feeding the Benchmark DAC3 B and Benchmark HPA4 headphone amp with THX AAA 888 technology.

We currently have the following headphones for our booth at CanJam NYC;

Focal Utopia, Stellia, Clear and Elegia,

HiFiMAN Susvara and HE1000se

Audeze LCD-4Z, LCD-XC and LCD-2 Closed back

Grado PS2000e

Sennheiser HD650

MEZE Empyrean

I cant wait to see everyone at the show!


Audio46 said:


> some places do it like that but ive never been a fan. its just like lasagna ingredients all smooshed into the cheese. No pasta added on uncle pauls' version.


That sounds amazing! looks like im going to gain 10 lbs at CJ NYC...


----------



## szore

M Siau said:


> The Benchmark booth will be a great place to try a variety of headphones, so far we have 12 headphones with 5 HPA4 listening stations!
> I also love using the HPA4 to drive my custom IEMs, it has plenty of clean power over a wide volume range to drive any headphones.
> At the Benchmark booth where we will have a server running Roon with Tidal and Qobuz streaming all your favorite music feeding the Benchmark DAC3 B and Benchmark HPA4 headphone amp with THX AAA 888 technology.
> 
> ...


Is there pizza?


----------



## M Siau

szore said:


> Is there pizza?


Im working on that part...


----------



## starck86

Fine, but, you all are forgetting that pizza + electronics =  ____
What we also need is a hand washing/purel station in between the goodies and the...other goodies.  *think*

: D


----------



## demevalos

third_eye said:


> Sennheiser added to exhibitor list!



Outside of pizza, this is also very exciting. Looking forward to trying the HD820 if they have it there!


----------



## Crion629

I used to live in NYC and I never heard people talk about Pizza this much ever.  Maybe that's because NY pizza was just a normal thing for us.  Thankfully I have a NY style pizza place near me that is actually quite authentic.


----------



## Audio46

demevalos said:


> Outside of pizza, this is also very exciting. Looking forward to trying the HD820 if they have it there!


We're in contact with Sennheiser regarding the show, and the HD820 will be present!






Pictured: Caprese (_left_), Lasagna (_right_)


----------



## szore

It's the water...


----------



## joe

Spoiler






Audio46 said:


> Pictured: Caprese (_left_), Lasagna (_right_)






Intriguing.


----------



## rantng

Audio46 said:


> Pictured: Caprese (_left_), Lasagna (_right_)



Looks like they went a little light on the lasagna topping. This is more like what I'm used to seeing on a lasagna slice, but yeah, basically everything that goes in lasagna except the pasta.


----------



## Audio46

rantng said:


> Looks like they went a little light on the lasagna topping. This is more like what I'm used to seeing on a lasagna slice, but yeah, basically everything that goes in lasagna except the pasta.



That looks like a good balance. I prefer my slice to have a slightly brighter signature.


----------



## rantng

Audio46 said:


> That looks like a good balance. I prefer my slice to have a slightly brighter signature.



Some prefer a fuller, warmer signature with heavy notes.


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo (Jan 21, 2020)

Hmm, I prefer a warmer s̶o̶u̶n̶d̶ slice signature.

Edit: lol, I posted that at the same exact time, rantng.


----------



## NovaFlyer

All that pizza looks delicious! 

Maybe the event should be renamed to CanJam and Pizza Fest NYC.


----------



## Lookout57

demevalos said:


> I worked on 32nd for a while across from Penn, and for our monthly department meetings we got Suprema a lot. Can confirm, Suprema is the best pizza in NYC. Pricey though, expect around $6-$7 a slice!


I can do an advanced scout on Suprema next Tuesday as I have a meeting at 1 Penn and need to eat some lunch before my meeting.


----------



## buke9

NovaFlyer said:


> All that pizza looks delicious!
> 
> Maybe the event should be renamed to CanJam and Pizza Fest NYC.


CanJam plus Pizza-Fi would better I think as my friends just outside of Nashville have a Whiskey-Fi/Head-Fi meet where we listen to headphones and taste awesome bourbon and whiskey so since it is a Head-Fi thing Fi is more appropriate just saying and if you are in the area May 30 will have several Angels Envy Cask Strength and several Orphan Barrels as well just a really good time as Tom cooks great food as well.


----------



## m8o (Jan 21, 2020)

szore said:


> I hope Grado shows up too, they skipped out last year...


Tell me about it.  One of the premier OG headphone manufacturers. This is going on in their back yard.  And they always skip out.  (At least they had before now) I don't get it.

I really want to add some Grado to my collection. And this would be the perfect venue to let me decide "which one(s)".  They are on the list; hope it stays that way.


----------



## M Siau

m8o said:


> Tell me about it.  One of the premier OG headphone manufacturers. This is going on in their back yard.  And they always skip out.  (At least they had before now) I don't get it.
> 
> I really want to add some Grado to my collection. And this would be the perfect venue to let me decide "which one(s)".  They are on the list; hope it stays that way.



Benchmark will have the Grado PS2000e at our booth compliments of Grado!


----------



## M Siau

something I made up for last year


----------



## szore

Lookout57 said:


> I can do an advanced scout on Suprema next Tuesday as I have a meeting at 1 Penn and need to eat some lunch before my meeting.


I need Intel on the calzonees, ham and cheese please...


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS (Jan 22, 2020)

szore said:


> You caught that...
> $800 cable... Reasonable
> $4 pizza, wait, wut?


Lol, good one. We seriously need to get our priorities in order, who in their right mind would buy a slice for $4 bucks, when cables only cost $800 plus. Pff.


----------



## NovaFlyer (Jan 22, 2020)

buke9 said:


> CanJam plus Pizza-Fi would better I think as my friends just outside of Nashville have a Whiskey-Fi/Head-Fi meet where we listen to headphones and taste awesome bourbon and whiskey so since it is a Head-Fi thing Fi is more appropriate just saying and if you are in the area May 30 will have several Angels Envy Cask Strength and several Orphan Barrels as well just a really good time as Tom cooks great food as well.



Maybe it's time to set-up a high-end bespoke type event with great food, great whisky, and cigars.  Oh, and audio gear too!  



M Siau said:


> something I made up for last year



Sweet.  This should be the badge for this year's event


----------



## m8o (Jan 22, 2020)

szore said:


> I need Intel on the calzonees, ham and cheese please...



How about salami ++.
This is NYC.   I recommend expert level calzones.  

http://www.sorbillonyc.com/
http://www.sorbillonyc.com/menu.html

Sorbillo Pizzeria
334 Bowery, New York, NY 10012
(646) 476-8049
https://maps.app.goo.gl/4stjMtEG6P1qWmin6

Diabetes be damned.  Treated myself to what you see pictured on my birthday.  It was spectacular.


----------



## szore

m8o said:


> How about salami + pro
> 
> 
> This is NYC.  I recommend expert level calzones.
> ...


wait, wut?
Where'd you get that?


----------



## m8o (Jan 22, 2020)

szore said:


> wait, wut?
> Where'd you get that?


I edited and cleaned up the post; I posted it before it was ready.  Just click the google maps link and it'll guide you there.


----------



## szore

m8o said:


> I edited and cleaned up the post: posted it before I was ready.  Just click the google maps link and it'll guide you there.


In Living Stereo is just 2 blocks away,... 

https://goo.gl/maps/ieevgmY5bWA1Ah9t7


----------



## m8o

M Siau said:


> Benchmark will have the Grado PS2000e at our booth compliments of Grado!


Ya, your booth was a favorite of mine last year!  Really impressed at how it all measures over on ASR too.  But how it sounds is all that matters.  And that aspect is even better.


----------



## Tchoupitoulas

demevalos said:


> Outside of pizza, this is also very exciting. Looking forward to trying the HD820 if they have it there!


They did last year.


----------



## joe

If you're going to CanJam NYC 2020 and would like a NYC 2020 badge on your profile, *please PM me*!


----------



## Tchoupitoulas

I hope someone has the RAAL-Requisite SR1a. I'd love to hear first-hand what all the excitement is about. Perhaps Schiit Audio will have it and their new Jotunheim R? 

If not at least there's always pizza. Don't forget John's of Bleecker Street, if anyone is venturing downtown. A great jazz club, Smalls, is nearby, as is the Village Vanguard.


----------



## Watagump

As of right now, I am not coming to NY, people that I thought wanted to pay me flat out lied, so there's that. Its not Noble, now there is a part of me that still wants to come, just for the fun of the amazing city and to come see people. The thing is, last time I went to a show where I wasn't working at the Noble booth, I was bored to death and left after 2 hours. So forking out the money it takes to get there and the cost of hotels, just makes me question it being worth it. Now there are a couple of things that could sway me, if anyone wants to share a room and the cost, that's one option that could help. Also, would anyone be down for doing stuff during the day while the show is going on? Just in case I would get bored, there is also the possibility of talking to Ethan and being a volunteer for the CanJam team, but I do not know if he still needs people. Anyhow, if someone wants to discuss this with me, shoot me a PM and we can go from there.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> As of right now, I am not coming to NY, people that I thought wanted to pay me flat out lied, so there's that. Its not Noble, now there is a part of me that still wants to come, just for the fun of the amazing city and to come see people. The thing is, last time I went to a show where I wasn't working at the Noble booth, I was bored to death and left after 2 hours. So forking out the money it takes to get there and the cost of hotels, just makes me question it being worth it. Now there are a couple of things that could sway me, if anyone wants to share a room and the cost, that's one option that could help. Also, would anyone be down for doing stuff during the day while the show is going on? Just in case I would get bored, there is also the possibility of talking to Ethan and being a volunteer for the CanJam team, but I do not know if he still needs people. Anyhow, if someone wants to discuss this with me, shoot me a PM and we can go from there.



koudairanger has a hotel room he is looking to share...


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Tchoupitoulas said:


> I hope someone has the RAAL-Requisite SR1a. I'd love to hear first-hand what all the excitement is about. Perhaps Schiit Audio will have it and their new Jotunheim R?
> 
> If not at least there's always pizza. Don't forget John's of Bleecker Street, if anyone is venturing downtown. A great jazz club, Smalls, is nearby, as is the Village Vanguard.


Yes, Schiit will bring both. The Jot R and RAAL.


----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> As of right now, I am not coming to NY, people that I thought wanted to pay me flat out lied, so there's that. Its not Noble, now there is a part of me that still wants to come, just for the fun of the amazing city and to come see people. The thing is, last time I went to a show where I wasn't working at the Noble booth, I was bored to death and left after 2 hours. So forking out the money it takes to get there and the cost of hotels, just makes me question it being worth it. Now there are a couple of things that could sway me, if anyone wants to share a room and the cost, that's one option that could help. Also, would anyone be down for doing stuff during the day while the show is going on? Just in case I would get bored, there is also the possibility of talking to Ethan and being a volunteer for the CanJam team, but I do not know if he still needs people. Anyhow, if someone wants to discuss this with me, shoot me a PM and we can go from there.


No say it ain’t so Eric.


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> koudairanger has a hotel room he is looking to share...




His post said he found someone it seems, so right now its not looking good. I went back and did some reading, I went from being about 99% sure I was coming, to now 99% sure I am not. Even flights right now are over $500, they fluctuate as most know, not giving up, but not feeling very positive. I will sweeten the pot, lets make this happen and I will; still bring Twizzlers, just put them in the lounge area.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> His post said he found someone it seems, so right now its not looking good. I went back and did some reading, I went from being about 99% sure I was coming, to now 99% sure I am not. Even flights right now are over $500, they fluctuate as most know, not giving up, but not feeling very positive. I will sweeten the pot, lets make this happen and I will; still bring Twizzlers, just put them in the lounge area.


I know a cheap motel that's doable in Brooklyn if your feeling adventurous...


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Watagump said:


> His post said he found someone it seems, so right now its not looking good. I went back and did some reading, I went from being about 99% sure I was coming, to now 99% sure I am not. Even flights right now are over $500, they fluctuate as most know, not giving up, but not feeling very positive. I will sweeten the pot, lets make this happen and I will; still bring Twizzlers, just put them in the lounge area.





Watagump said:


> His post said he found someone it seems, so right now its not looking good. I went back and did some reading, I went from being about 99% sure I was coming, to now 99% sure I am not. Even flights right now are over $500, they fluctuate as most know, not giving up, but not feeling very positive. I will sweeten the pot, lets make this happen and I will; still bring Twizzlers, just put them in the lounge area.


Reply to your pm, Eric! lol, I got's a plan. I don't really feel like commuting back and forth for both days and I might just stay out there myself.


----------



## gc335

Are there T-shirts this year? Gotta get that!


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> His post said he found someone it seems, so right now its not looking good. I went back and did some reading, I went from being about 99% sure I was coming, to now 99% sure I am not. Even flights right now are over $500, they fluctuate as most know, not giving up, but not feeling very positive. I will sweeten the pot, lets make this happen and I will; still bring Twizzlers, just put them in the lounge area.


Buddy - if you start a "Go Fund Me" campaign, you already have $10 committed from me! 
49 more people, and you've got a flight funded already...


----------



## Watagump

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Reply to your pm, Eric! lol, I got's a plan. I don't really feel like commuting back and forth for both days and I might just stay out there myself.




PM replied fool.


----------



## third_eye

To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-L-2
third_eye-S-1*

*CanJam NYC 2020 T-Shirts are $25* and can be paid for with cash (no fee) at the Registration Desk or via credit card (plus $1 processing fee).

All T-Shirt pre-orders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt pre-orders for CanJam NYC 2020 is Monday, February 10. *CanJam Global 2020 volunteers do not have to separately order T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*


----------



## m8o

m8o-XL-1
m8o-M-1

Thanx!


----------



## gc335

gc335-L-1


----------



## bozebuttons

bozebuttons xxxl-1


----------



## buke9

Buke9-xxl-1


----------



## Zachik

m8o said:


> m8o-XL-1
> m8o-M-1


M size for when you arrive, and XL for wearing after all the pizza and junk food that weekend??


----------



## third_eye

Zachik said:


> M size for when you arrive, and XL for wearing after all the pizza and junk food that weekend??



Nice one.


----------



## m8o

Zachik said:


> M size for when you arrive, and XL for wearing after all the pizza and junk food that weekend??


Lol. ... For my friend who always attends w/me.   

I'm a local so could have it all all the time if I wanted; and I used to.  As attested by a full blown type 2 diagnosis w/A1C elevated to the "slow motion suicide" level 1 yr ago that has changed -all- that.


----------



## Sifo

confirmed going again this year


----------



## szore

szore L 1


----------



## buke9

m8o said:


> Lol. ... For my friend who always attends w/me.
> 
> I'm a local so could have it all all the time if I wanted; and I used to.  As attested by a full blown type 2 diagnosis w/A1C elevated to the "slow motion suicide" level 1 yr ago that has changed -all- that.


I can totally relate had a A1C of 11 and got it down to 5.5 but still have got to have a piece of one of those pies or life isn’t worth living ; )


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> M size for when you arrive, and XL for wearing after all the pizza and junk food that weekend??



Pizza only this year...and cheesecake from Junior's just across the street from the hotel.


----------



## warrenpchi

buke9 said:


> but still have got to have a piece of one of those pies or life isn’t worth living ; )



Count me in bro!


----------



## m8o (Jan 24, 2020)

buke9 said:


> I can totally relate had a A1C of 11 and got it down to 5.5 but still have got to have a piece of one of those pies or life isn’t worth living ; )


That's pretty fantastic.  I started at 12.6.  I also halved it, but wish to get it under 6 like you.  Part of the problem perhaps is I -do- indulge, probably more than I should.  Limit of 45 grams of (good, whole, unprocessed) carbs per meal otherwise.


----------



## raelamb

raelamb - XXL - 1


----------



## Crion629

When can we expect the show preview video to go up?  Week of?


----------



## AxelCloris

Crion629 said:


> When can we expect the show preview video to go up?  Week of?


Damn, already putting the pressure on us!  The preview videos are usually posted between 5 and 8 days before the show.


----------



## Crion629

AxelCloris said:


> Damn, already putting the pressure on us!  The preview videos are usually posted between 5 and 8 days before the show.


LOL!  No pressure.  Just getting a timeframe because youtube subscription feeds can sometimes be dumb about notifications for videos and don't want to miss that one.


----------



## joe

Crion629 said:


> LOL!  No pressure.  Just getting a timeframe because youtube subscription feeds can sometimes be dumb about notifications for videos and don't want to miss that one.



Ring the bell and click all to subscribe and not miss any updates!


----------



## rickles

rickles-M-1
rickles-L-1


----------



## gc335

Is Sennheiser bringing the He1?


----------



## rickles

gc335 said:


> Is Sennheiser bringing the He1?



Eager to compare...


----------



## buke9

warrenpchi said:


> Count me in bro!


Count on it!


----------



## Niyologist

Do you have any 4XL Shirts?


----------



## TommyWolf (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi All...been lurking on head-fi for a while and finally joined. Looking forward to putting some faces to avatars as I’m planning on attending CanJam NYC on Sunday the 17.

My hifi journey began a few years ago when I invested in a pair of Westone W50s to replace a set of Bose noise cancelling headphones that had started to fail (I travel a lot and used them on flites). The Westones—which I really liked—cracked recently and as I was poking around to see about having them fixed, I began evaluating new options.

I have been leaning towards customs with BA drivers, primarily because I expect they’ll give me the best isolation (fitted just for me and no air coming in to feed a dynamic driver). I wouldn’t consider myself an audiophile but rather a huge fan of a wide number of genres. Have kinda sorta narrowed my focus to JH (maybe 13v2 or 16v2) and Noble (Dulce or Django) after reading just about every review I could dig up about many different CIEMs that were reasonably priced (to a newbie at least). I would previously have said that an iPhone would be my source, but I’m open to the possibility that a proper setup with a DAP would open up an even more immersive and enjoyable experience.

At any rate, I realize that all of that is hypothetical and that among the most important lessons I’ve gathered from the outstanding wealth of knowledge shared by groups like this is that there is no substitute for giving a setup a listen with your own ears. So...hope to see many of year in a few weeks. And in the meantime, I’m open to any advice/recs you’d like to share with someone just starting down the path to portable audio nirvana.


----------



## twister6

TommyWolf said:


> Hi All...been lurking on head-fi for a while and finally joined. Looking forward to putting some faces to avatars as I’m planning on attending CanJam NYC on Sunday the 17.
> 
> My hifi journey began a few years ago when I invested in a pair of Westone W50s to replace a set of Bose noise cancelling headphones that had started to fail (I travel a lot and used them on flites). The Westones—which I really liked—cracked recently and as I was poking around to see about having them fixed, I began evaluating new options.
> 
> ...



I think you should start with Westone table first  Your original W50 was far from having audiophile tuning, and you will be very surprised to hear everything from 2nd gen UM Pro 50 and W60 to their flagship W80.  W50 was discontinued a few years ago, and now reincarnated as B50, another one you should check. And of course, there will be a lot of other brands to test and to compare.

If your source is portable (dap or USB dac w/smartphone), don't forget to bring it along so you can play songs you are familiar with and to test pair up synergy with iems your are interested in.


----------



## szore

TommyWolf said:


> Hi All...been lurking on head-fi for a while and finally joined. Looking forward to putting some faces to avatars as I’m planning on attending CanJam NYC on Sunday the 17.
> 
> My hifi journey began a few years ago when I invested in a pair of Westone W50s to replace a set of Bose noise cancelling headphones that had started to fail (I travel a lot and used them on flites). The Westones—which I really liked—cracked recently and as I was poking around to see about having them fixed, I began evaluating new options.
> 
> ...


Welcome


----------



## TommyWolf

twister6 said:


> I think you should start with Westone table first  Your original W50 was far from having audiophile tuning, and you will be very surprised to hear everything from 2nd gen UM Pro 50 and W60 to their flagship W80.  W50 was discontinued a few years ago, and now reincarnated as B50, another one you should check. And of course, there will be a lot of other brands to test and to compare.
> 
> If your source is portable (dap or USB dac w/smartphone), don't forget to bring it along so you can play songs you are familiar with and to test pair up synergy with iems your are interested in.



thanks for the warm welcome guys. And thanks for the advice...this is exactly what I needed to hear. TBH I hadn’t even considered giving the Westones a listen but I’ll make it my plan to start there to set a [renewed] baseline with the B50. While I was disappointed when the old ones broke, they completely elevated my expectations in terms of headphone listening from they second I demoed them at the Logan Airport electronics shop so it makes sense to start there.


----------



## third_eye

Niyologist said:


> Do you have any 4XL Shirts?



Yes, we can order a 4XL.


----------



## Niyologist

third_eye said:


> Yes, we can order a 4XL.



Thanks. That would be great.

Niyologist-4XL-1.


----------



## buke9

warrenpchi said:


> Count me in bro!


Been a while my friend .


----------



## NovaFlyer (Jan 26, 2020)

TommyWolf said:


> Hi All...been lurking on head-fi for a while and finally joined. Looking forward to putting some faces to avatars as I’m planning on attending CanJam NYC on Sunday the 17.
> 
> My hifi journey began a few years ago when I invested in a pair of Westone W50s to replace a set of Bose noise cancelling headphones that had started to fail (I travel a lot and used them on flites). The Westones—which I really liked—cracked recently and as I was poking around to see about having them fixed, I began evaluating new options.
> 
> ...



Welcome!  My journey into this hobby started similar to your's, replacing a pair of well used Shure SE535s that I used while traveling.  Like you, I travel a lot and look for a good, lightweight travel kit.  My current travel set-up is a pair of custom Empire Ear Bravados and they provide great sound isolation while flying.  My source is the same as your's, an iPhone - but I use a Fiio BTR3 blue tooth device to link my IEMs to the iPhone.  While this doesn't give the best audio quality, it's quite acceptable while on a plane and not wanting to hear anyone else and stay in my own little world at 30,000 feet .  I'll also add that a good pair of universal IEMs (Westone, Shure or even Meze Audio Rai Penta or Solo) with foam tips also provides great isolation, and they may be better to wear while sleeping, especially if you're a side-sleeper.  There was quite a discussion on traveling with IEMs in either the 2019 CanJam NYC impressions thread and/or the Meze Audio Rai Penta thread - all time stamped from last year's show date (16-17 Feb to a week or so after).  Also, here's a recent thread on a set-up for air travel - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/best-audiophile-setups-for-commercial-air-travel.923380/

As for CanJam, have a blast!  Take advantage of everyone's experience and the vendors are more than happy to explain things and offer advice.  BTW, last year's CanJam NYC was my first and I'll be back next month - and not just for the pizza.


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> As for CanJam, have a blast! Take advantage of everyone's experience and the vendors are more than happy to explain things and offer advice. BTW, last year's CanJam NYC was my first and I'll be back next month - and not just for the pizza.


...and not just for me, obviously, as I won't be there


----------



## TommyWolf

NovaFlyer said:


> Welcome!  My journey into this hobby started similar to your's, replacing a pair of well used Shure SE535s that I used while traveling.  Like you, I travel a lot and look for a good, lightweight travel kit.  My current travel set-up is a pair of custom Empire Ear Bravados and they provide great sound isolation while flying.  My source is the same as your's, an iPhone - but I use a Fiio BTR3 blue tooth device to link my IEMs to the iPhone.  While this doesn't give the best audio quality, it's quite acceptable while on a plane and not wanting to hear anyone else and stay in my own little world at 30,000 feet .  I'll also add that a good pair of universal IEMs (Westone, Shure or even Meze Audio Rai Penta or Solo) with foam tips also provides great isolation, and they may be better to wear while sleeping, especially if you're a side-sleeper.  There was quite a discussion on traveling with IEMs in either the 2019 CanJam NYC impressions thread and/or the Meze Audio Rai Penta thread - all time stamped from last year's show date (16-17 Feb to a week or so after).  Also, here's a recent thread on a set-up for air travel - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/best-audiophile-setups-for-commercial-air-travel.923380/
> 
> As for CanJam, have a blast!  Take advantage of everyone's experience and the vendors are more than happy to explain things and offer advice.  BTW, last year's CanJam NYC was my first and I'll be back next month - and not just for the pizza.



Great to hear that others have had similar motivation here. The linked thread you sent is excellent and as i was reading, i started making comparisons to my own experience with the comparatively small sample of setups that i have used over my years of traveling. FWIW, I found the Bose were great for filtering out the drone of the engines, less great at dealing with chatter and babies crying. By comparison, my Westones with foam tips were excellent at cutting me off from the rest of the world...i usually missed the PA when i had them in. And lastly, my Jaybirds--which are primarily for workout use, but have been pressed into service for flying of late--do very little in the way of isolation (which is not a surprise at all).

Really looking forward to having some one-on-one dialogue at the show to narrow in on an optimal setup for me. Oh yeah...pizza and candy sound good, too!


----------



## third_eye (Jan 27, 2020)

*SEMINAR UPDATE:* We have a great lineup of Seminars for CanJam NYC 2020! They will take place in the Palace/Winter Garden rooms on the 6th floor right next to the Broadway Ballroom, the main exhibit area for CanJam NYC 2020. Here is the full schedule:

*Saturday, February 15*

*1pm-2pm DAC Design Part 1 - Interpolation Filters* Chord Electronics Lead Designer, Rob Watts, talks about interpolation filters, which are at the heart of all DACs, and why they are crucial subjectively. He also explains what a tap is, and discusses the importance of transients from a perception point of view.

*2:30-3:30* *Miniaturizing Hi-End Speaker Technology for the In-Ear: The Creation and Development of DUNU’s flagship LUNA *Thomas Tsai, DUNU’s Executive Director of Global Strategy & Management, takes a deep dive into the completion of its innovative moonshot project — the long, arduous development of LUNA's pure beryllium foil diaphragm and unprecedented speaker-like driver construction. With a speaker design never before attempted for earphones, DUNU achieves a world first with LUNA.

*4pm-5pm CanJam NYC 2020 Personal Audio AMA (Ask Me Anything) *Is there a correct sound signature - and if so what might that be?  How do headphone engineers achieve their desired tuning? What is a tap exactly, and why can’t we ever seem to get enough of them?  How much do measurements truly matter?  You have questions.  Bring them to the CanJam NYC 2020 Personal Audio AMA, and let our distinguished panel of Sankar Thiagasamudram (AUDEZE), Dan Foley (Audio Precision), Rob Watts (Chord Electronics), Andy Regan (Dan Clark Audio), Axel Grell (grellaudio consulting), Freddy Knop (HEDD Audio) and special guest Jan Meier (Meier Audio) answer them all.

*Sunday, February 16 *

*11:30-12:30pm The Intricacies of Testing Headphones – Interpreting Measurements and How Distortion Specs Can be Misleading* Why is headphone frequency response never “flat” like a loudspeaker?  Is Total Harmonic Distortion (THD) an appropriate metric for discerning sound quality?  How do we know published specifications are even valid?  If you have questions as to how published specs can help indicate sound quality, this seminar is for you.  Join Dan Foley from Audio Precision as he reviews the common measurements of any transducer (frequency response, distortion, phase, etc.), how headphone testing differs from that of loudspeakers, and how published distortion specs may not truly indicate a product’s audible distortion behavior.

*1:30pm-2:30pm Engineered in China:  High Fidelity In-Ears from The Middle Kingdom*  Seemingly overnight, we’ve been introduced to a host of Chinese audio brands who are engineering world-class in-ears worthy of Head-Fiers’ attention, with some of these brands being very new to western audiences.  Come meet our exclusive panel of experts from several leading Chinese audio brands.  Find out where they came from, how they got here - and most importantly - where they are headed next.

*3:00pm - 4:00pm DAC Design Part 2* - *Conversion* Rob continues the discussion and looks at various ways to convert digital data to analogue, with pros and cons on each approach. He also talks about why DACs have such a big impact on performance, and what objective criteria are important for high end audio.


----------



## szore

I have to work, up the street, till 4 on Saturday, gonna make a dash and try to see the AMA lecture...


----------



## Watagump

If I was going to be there, I was going to hold a seminar on why Twizzlers are awesome. I could back it up with facts on why others that don't like them are wrong.


----------



## AxelCloris

I figured I'd give you guys a sneak peek at one of the cut takes from the upcoming CanJam NYC 2020 preview video. Enjoy.

"On Saturday February 15th from 8pm to 9pm, join Watagump in the hotel lobby for '_Twizzlers: The World's Perfect Snack_,' where Watagump will provided a detailed, in-depth, hour-long demonstration on just how wrong a person can be."


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> If I was going to be there, I was going to hold a seminar on why Twizzlers are awesome. I could back it up with facts on why others that don't like them are wrong.





AxelCloris said:


> I figured I'd give you guys a sneak peek at one of the cut takes from the upcoming CanJam NYC 2020 preview video. Enjoy.
> 
> "On Saturday February 15th from 8pm to 9pm, join Watagump in the hotel lobby for '_Twizzlers: The World's Perfect Snack_,' where Watagump will provided a detailed, in-depth, hour-long demonstration on just how wrong a person can be."



@Watagump - I will send you my passport photo, so you could use it when you explain how "some people" are wrong when they disagree on how awesome Twizzlers are


----------



## Watagump

AxelCloris said:


> I figured I'd give you guys a sneak peek at one of the cut takes from the upcoming CanJam NYC 2020 preview video. Enjoy.
> 
> "On Saturday February 15th from 8pm to 9pm, join Watagump in the hotel lobby for '_Twizzlers: The World's Perfect Snack_,' where Watagump will provided a detailed, in-depth, hour-long demonstration on just how wrong a person can be."




Demonstration on how to eat one properly along with live blood sugars levels giving instant diabetes.


----------



## third_eye

We have a couple of volunteer slots left available for CanJam NYC 2020. If interested, please send me a PM!

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam NYC 2020 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend tickets along with an event T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.


----------



## Watagump

It would be much more appealing if a volunteer, namely ME, got a free flight and hotel. I would spring for the Twizzlers still.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> ...and not just for me, obviously, as I won't be there



Chicago will be here before you know it


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> Chicago will be here before you know it




One will, one wont.


----------



## NovaFlyer

TommyWolf said:


> Great to hear that others have had similar motivation here. The linked thread you sent is excellent and as i was reading, i started making comparisons to my own experience with the comparatively small sample of setups that i have used over my years of traveling. FWIW, I found the Bose were great for filtering out the drone of the engines, less great at dealing with chatter and babies crying. By comparison, my Westones with foam tips were excellent at cutting me off from the rest of the world...i usually missed the PA when i had them in. And lastly, my Jaybirds--which are primarily for workout use, but have been pressed into service for flying of late--do very little in the way of isolation (which is not a surprise at all).
> 
> Really looking forward to having some one-on-one dialogue at the show to narrow in on an optimal setup for me. Oh yeah...pizza and candy sound good, too!



Lot's of folks to ask about their travel set-ups, as many of the vendors also travel quite a bit.  You could also throw out the travel set-up question at the Ask Me Anything Seminar.


----------



## NovaFlyer

AxelCloris said:


> I figured I'd give you guys a sneak peek at one of the cut takes from the upcoming CanJam NYC 2020 preview video. Enjoy.
> 
> "On Saturday February 15th from 8pm to 9pm, join Watagump in the hotel lobby for '_Twizzlers: The World's Perfect Snack_,' where Watagump will provided a detailed, in-depth, hour-long demonstration on just how wrong a person can be."


That would be hilarious if Jude mentions twizzlers in the video


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> That would be hilarious if Jude mentions twizzlers in the video


...or just have a box on his desk


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> ...or just have a box on his desk


That would be classic.


----------



## Crion629

First pizza, now twizzlers, what's next?  Bagels?


----------



## Lookout57

My lunch today @ NY Pizza Suprema. 

Only had time for a single slice and I did enjoy it. It's Brooklyn style, thin crispy crust. What I think makes theirs different from others is the oregano they sprinkle on top.

It's now my goto pizza place in the Penn Station area.


----------



## Zachik

Lookout57 said:


> My lunch today @ NY Pizza Suprema.
> 
> Only had time for a single slice and I did enjoy it. It's Brooklyn style, thin crispy crust. What I think makes theirs different from others is the oregano they sprinkle on top.
> 
> It's now my goto pizza place in the Penn Station area.


Let me just say, on behalf of everyone (who is not a New Yorker):
We are jealous, and we hate you!


----------



## barryt1

looking forward to attending (first time)


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

Awwww yeah, @Lookout57. That’s the stuff.


----------



## szore

Zachik said:


> Let me just say, on behalf of everyone (who is not a New Yorker):
> We are jealous, and we hate you!


We know...


----------



## Ray3rd

Don't forget that for breakfast to have either a bagel, or a bacon ,egg, and cheese on a roll. NY style. Quite a bit different from the rest of the country.


----------



## szore

Ray3rd said:


> Don't forget that for breakfast to have either a bagel, or a bacon ,egg, and cheese on a roll. NY style. Quite a bit different from the rest of the country.


Agreed. I highly recommend this place... Food is great.

https://goo.gl/maps/vuXLaVaLiLrbugLr5


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Still longing for another piece of Joe's on Carmine --- it's a quintessential New York slice!


----------



## NovaFlyer

Lookout57 said:


> My lunch today @ NY Pizza Suprema.
> 
> Only had time for a single slice and I did enjoy it. It's Brooklyn style, thin crispy crust. What I think makes theirs different from others is the oregano they sprinkle on top.
> 
> It's now my goto pizza place in the Penn Station area.



My first stop after Penn Station when I arrive on Friday.  



Zachik said:


> Let me just say, on behalf of everyone (who is not a New Yorker):
> We are jealous, and we hate you!



Still plenty of time to get a flight and room for CanJam NYC.  Otherwise you have to wait until June for CanJam SoCal...too long, and CanJam Chicago is 10 months away.  Besides, you need to be able compare New York and Chicago pizza with reliable and recent tastings.


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

Uncle00Jesse-4XL-1

thank you


----------



## twister6

DUNU-Topsound said:


> Still longing for another piece of Joe's on Carmine --- it's a quintessential New York slice!



In lieu of coronavirus outbreak, are you guys still planning to attend in 2 weeks?  Now, reading that all international airlines halting their flights to/from China, it makes me wonder if we are still going to see a handful of manufacturers from Asia who were planning to attend Canjam NYC.


----------



## szore

twister6 said:


> In lieu of coronavirus outbreak, are you guys still planning to attend in 2 weeks?  Now, reading that all international airlines halting their flights to/from China, it makes me wonder if we are still going to see a handful of manufacturers from Asia who were planning to attend Canjam NYC.


Wow... Bummer.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

twister6 said:


> In lieu of coronavirus outbreak, are you guys still planning to attend in 2 weeks?  Now, reading that all international airlines halting their flights to/from China, it makes me wonder if we are still going to see a handful of manufacturers from Asia who were planning to attend Canjam NYC.





szore said:


> Wow... Bummer.



Our China-based team, including our chief engineer Andy Zhao, won't be able to make it to the show. It is a bummer, because we wanted to haze him with some of that NY pizza.

But we will still have a definite presence there. Unless something changes within the next two weeks that halts all flights in and out of the greater Asia Pacific region, our seminar is still good to go. We will still have plenty of products on hand, including LUNA.

It is unclear whether the other companies will have issues.


----------



## buke9

The virus is spreading like crazy so all due caution should be taken.


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> The virus is spreading like crazy so all due caution should be taken.




I may be coming down with Mountaindew Virus, since I don't drink beer.


----------



## szore

buke9 said:


> The virus is spreading like crazy so all due caution should be taken.


Its been the end of the world 10 times already in the last 5 years.


----------



## Watagump

The Twizzler virus is real, look what it does.


----------



## Dorick

Never been to a canjam before, trying to figure out a way to attend this one. Are there usually great deals to be had on high end iems there? Or mostly to try things?


----------



## kumar402

Dorick said:


> Never been to a canjam before, trying to figure out a way to attend this one. Are there usually great deals to be had on high end iems there? Or mostly to try things?


They do run some show discounts, I guess we get details before the show


----------



## Zachik

Dorick said:


> Never been to a canjam before, trying to figure out a way to attend this one. Are there usually great deals to be had on high end iems there? Or mostly to try things?


Have a look at last year's specials: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-nyc-2019-february-16-17-2019.893794/#post-14612159
Should give you an idea (although this year could be different, of course).


----------



## szore

I entered the Beyerdynamic raffle last year and won an Aventho wireless.


----------



## Dorick

Dang sounds like a hoot. I'll try to make it! See u guys there!


----------



## Crion629

Does anyone who hasn't stayed in the Marriott have any suggestions on how they bring gear to listen to?  If there's a better way to do so than stuffing them in a backpack, please share.


----------



## m8o (Jan 31, 2020)

Woah.  The normally large contingent of vendor participants from China wont happen this year.  US government currently announcing incredibly strict mandatory travel restrictions and quarantines.  Not just the most affected provinces but those from or had visited all of China (if I heard right).


Crion629 said:


> Does anyone who hasn't stayed in the Marriott have any suggestions on how they bring gear to listen to?  If there's a better way to do so than stuffing them in a backpack, please share.


Nope.  That's what I do.
[merged]


----------



## NovaFlyer

Crion629 said:


> Does anyone who hasn't stayed in the Marriott have any suggestions on how they bring gear to listen to?  If there's a better way to do so than stuffing them in a backpack, please share.



Lat year I stayed a 10 minute walk away from the Marriott.  I just used one of my smaller photo bags to hold gear during the walk to the Marriott and while at the show.  I was also able to have a bottle of water with me as well, however, there were water stations around the show floor last year.  For this year's CanJam, I'm in the Marriott and will use a small camera bag again.  I think they work great to hold DAPs, IEMs, associated gear and a water bottle.  Any briefcase with a shoulder strap or backpack would suffice as well, as long as your gear is in some type of case inside the backpack, etc.


----------



## third_eye

m8o said:


> Woah.  The normally large contingent of vendor participants from China wont happen this year.  US government currently announcing incredibly strict mandatory travel restrictions and quarantines.
> 
> [merged]



Yes, unfortunately, our China-based exhibitors will be affected and we'll be posting a more detailed update on this as soon as we can determine how these travel restrictions will impact specific exhibitors. CanJam NYC 2020 is still on track to be the largest CanJam NYC to date. Will update the thread with more information when I have it and looking forward to seeing everyone in 2 weeks!

In the meantime, let's try and think happy thoughts.......like bagels, pizza, deli, and CanJam!!


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam NYC 2020 Exhibitor Update:*
Due to the travel restrictions currently in place, the following exhibitors will not be able to make it to CanJam NYC 2020:  ArtVano, Astrotec, FiiO, ICE LAB, Matrix Audio, MoonDrop, qdc, Shenzhenaudio, SMSL, Yulong

After this adjustment, CanJam NYC 2020 will feature 72 booths and 5 private listening rooms (compared to 61 booths and 3 listening rooms last year) and is still on track to be the biggest CanJam NYC to date! Here is the most current exhibitor list for CanJam NYC 2020 and we look forward to an amazing show in NYC!






64 Audio
ABYSS Headphones
AME
American Music and Sound
Andover Audio
Astell&Kern
Audeze
Audio-Technica
Audio46
Audio-Technica
AudioValve
AudioWise
Auris Audio
Awedyo Audio
Benchmark Media Systems
Beyerdynamic
BGVP
Campfire Audio
Cardas Audio
Cayin
Chord Electronics
Corsunus
Crosszone
DALI
Dan Clark Audio
dCS
Dekoni Audio
DUNU
EarMen
EarStudio
Effect Audio
Eletech
Empire Ears
ePro
Etymotic
Final
Focal
Fostex
Headamp Audio Electronics
HEDD
HiBy
Hifiman
iFi Audio
Innuos
Jerry Harvey Audio
Ksearphone
Labkable
Lotoo
Luxury&Precision
Meier_Audio
Metal Magic Research
Meze Audio
Moon Audio
MusicTeck
Mytek
NAD
Noble Audio
OCCHIFI
Project-Audio Systems
PSB
PWAudio
RHA
Rupert Neve Designs
Schiit Audio
SendyAudio
Sennheiser
Shanling
Sony
Soundcore
SpinFit
SPL
STAX
TP
Ultrasone
Unique Melody
Violectric
Westone
Woo Audio
xDuoo
ZMF Headphones


----------



## rantng

That sucks for those exhibitors not being able to make it, hopefully they will still have some representation from the various dealers/retailers at the show. I'm hoping someone will have the FiiO M15 on hand.


----------



## Litlgi74

Will there be a YouTube Preview for the NYC CanJam?


----------



## rantng

Litlgi74 said:


> Will there be a YouTube Preview for the NYC CanJam?





AxelCloris said:


> Damn, already putting the pressure on us!  The preview videos are usually posted between 5 and 8 days before the show.


----------



## Litlgi74

Awesome.... excited to see it ... but definitely more excited to attend.


----------



## iFi audio (Feb 4, 2020)

*Folks, roll up, roll up! We’ve got a CanJam NY Exclusive for you!*





A new product, a very special new product, will be on show and we need your ears!

It's wrapped in sexy dark-blue chassis. And while familiar, has its own unique edge.

We’ve teamed up with DROP to bring you an exclusive.

The DROP CAN – a headphone amplifier capable of working with many different cans, but tailored to match DROP's Sennheiser HD 6xx in a very interesting way!

At the push of a button, its fully analogue EQ filter pushes the HD 6xx to the max.

Come and see us at CanJam NY! Test the DROP Sennheiser HD 6xx with and without the DROP CAN's 6xx tuning! Hear the difference.

You’ll not be disappointed.  See you there.


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

FullBlownEargasam-XL-2

Thank you


----------



## SiBurning

I'm a definite maybe


----------



## buke9

Kinda bummed about the Chinese makers/distributors not going to be able to make it but do think it is a wise precaution and hope for the best for all that is being affected by this outbreak and that all this is brought under control so we can see them in Chicago.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

We've been sidetracked by the travel restrictions as well --- our original plan was to have 6-8 LUNA units on hand, as well as a sample of the actual driver and diaphragm encased in acrylic. Now, we'll only have up to 4 units (3, if we don't count the prototype) of the LUNA on the floor.

We'll still have the rest of the lineup available though, including the elusive 17th Anniversary Limited Edition model. There will also be a few show specials we'll be running.


----------



## M Siau

Rocking my new CanJam NYC 2020 keytag on my way to the Florida Audio Expo! Looking forward to next weekend!


----------



## joe

M Siau said:


> Rocking my new CanJam NYC 2020 keytag on my way to the Florida Audio Expo! Looking forward to next weekend!



That's sharp.


----------



## M Siau

joe said:


> That's sharp.


There may be a limited selection available at the Benchmark booth but this is the only one in existence right now...


----------



## iFi audio

joe said:


> That's sharp.



Ditto.


----------



## metal571

I'm just hoping my press pass gets approved since I signed up immediately upon that part of the site being available but haven't heard anything


----------



## Ginge

Just got my ticket for Sunday, glad I can finally attend this year. Will Sennheiser be doing demos for the HE-1 this year?


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

M Siau said:


> There may be a limited selection available at the Benchmark booth but this is the only one in existence right now...


I want one! I’ll be there early Saturday to pick it  up.


----------



## tawmizzzz

First time attending this year, excited! Bringing a buddy who's starting to slowly climb the ranks in audiophile IEMs. [His wallet] probably regret trying the end-game gear by the end of the day


----------



## NovaFlyer

M Siau said:


> Rocking my new CanJam NYC 2020 keytag on my way to the Florida Audio Expo! Looking forward to next weekend!



Very sharp.  You've definitely started something  and I want to get one as well.


----------



## third_eye

metal571 said:


> I'm just hoping my press pass gets approved since I signed up immediately upon that part of the site being available but haven't heard anything



Sent you a PM! 



Ginge said:


> Just got my ticket for Sunday, glad I can finally attend this year. Will Sennheiser be doing demos for the HE-1 this year?



Not this time unfortunately!


----------



## Max_Settings

metal571 said:


> I'm just hoping my press pass gets approved since I signed up immediately upon that part of the site being available but haven't heard anything


If you retire from reviewing, are you technically still press? LOL <3


----------



## metal571

Max_Settings said:


> If you retire from reviewing, are you technically still press? LOL <3


Yeah I no longer count lol. Nah apparently thirdeye already confirmed that I'm good. But I never received a confirmation email that I was accepted, funny


----------



## Max_Settings

metal571 said:


> Yeah I no longer count lol. Nah apparently thirdeye already confirmed that I'm good. But I never received a confirmation email that I was accepted, funny


HAHA you know I am messing with you. Good that you got it.


----------



## third_eye

Guys, we still have a few volunteer slots available for CanJam NYC 2020. Please PM or email to ethan@canjam.org if interested! 

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam NYC 2020 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend tickets along with an event T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.


----------



## Mystic

*Mystic-M-1*


----------



## Watagump

Ethan, after I posted I wasn't going to make it, the event should have been cancelled. With that said, I want you all to have a terrible time listening to awesome gear. I also wish yukky pizza on all of you, I am going to cry myself to sleep the weekend of the show.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Ethan, after I posted I wasn't going to make it, the event should have been cancelled. With that said, I want you all to have a terrible time listening to awesome gear. I also wish yukky pizza on all of you, I am going to cry myself to sleep the weekend of the show.


That's the spirit, buddy


----------



## Audio46 (Feb 6, 2020)

If anyone would like to help Audio46 out at CanJam this year, please PM or Email us! (info@audio46.com) We hiring for both days, and looking for two team members. We are helping a few other brands this year, and so we are stretched a little thin. If you feel like you know a thing or two about headphones and/or IEMs and you're interested, we would like to hear from you!

Pay is $20/hr
Must commit for Sat (7hrs) and Sun (6hrs)


----------



## Watagump

Audio46 said:


> If anyone would like to help Audio46 out at CanJam this year, please PM or Email us! We hiring for both days, and looking for two team members. We are helping a few other brands this year, and so we are stretched a little thin. If you feel like you know a thing or two about headphones and/or IEMs and you're interested, we would like to hear from you!
> 
> Pay is $20/hr
> Must commit for Sat (7hrs) and Sun (6hrs)




I could do 13 hours standing on my head. Its just too much money to get there, get a room etc, good offer for people living in the area.


----------



## szore

third_eye said:


> Yes, unfortunately, our China-based exhibitors will be affected and we'll be posting a more detailed update on this as soon as we can determine how these travel restrictions will impact specific exhibitors. CanJam NYC 2020 is still on track to be the largest CanJam NYC to date. Will update the thread with more information when I have it and looking forward to seeing everyone in 2 weeks!
> 
> In the meantime, let's try and think happy thoughts.......like bagels, pizza, deli, and CanJam!!


https://secretnyc.co/best-pizza-in-nyc/


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Audio46 said:


> If anyone would like to help Audio46 out at CanJam this year, please PM or Email us! (info@audio46.com) We hiring for both days, and looking for two team members. We are helping a few other brands this year, and so we are stretched a little thin. If you feel like you know a thing or two about headphones and/or IEMs and you're interested, we would like to hear from you!
> 
> Pay is $20/hr
> Must commit for Sat (7hrs) and Sun (6hrs)



@Audio46 is good people --- because we lost a couple members of our show-going team to travel restrictions, we were one of the brands that reached out to them and asked if we could get some help for show weekend. These guys are just very gracious with their time. Thank you!


----------



## Niyologist

I don't quite qualify. My knowledge of headphones is good, but nothing like everyone else.


----------



## lambdastorm (Feb 7, 2020)

Audio46 said:


> If anyone would like to help Audio46 out at CanJam this year, please PM or Email us! (info@audio46.com) We hiring for both days, and looking for two team members. We are helping a few other brands this year, and so we are stretched a little thin. If you feel like you know a thing or two about headphones and/or IEMs and you're interested, we would like to hear from you!
> 
> Pay is $20/hr
> Must commit for Sat (7hrs) and Sun (6hrs)


Best of luck with the show! I'm unfortnately not able to go due to travel restrictions, but I'll see you guys when I get back.

These good folks let me demo the D8000 in store least year, and that's what sold me on the D8000. Pay their booth a visit if you're at the show!


----------



## szore

Can someone buy a ticket at the door?


----------



## Niyologist

You know what? I'll do it.


----------



## joe

szore said:


> Can someone buy a ticket at the door?



Yes.


----------



## szore

joe said:


> Yes.


Good, my friend Kellie wants to come. She demoed my rig and now she is hooked...


----------



## szore

Audio46 said:


> If anyone would like to help Audio46 out at CanJam this year, please PM or Email us! (info@audio46.com) We hiring for both days, and looking for two team members. We are helping a few other brands this year, and so we are stretched a little thin. If you feel like you know a thing or two about headphones and/or IEMs and you're interested, we would like to hear from you!
> 
> Pay is $20/hr
> Must commit for Sat (7hrs) and Sun (6hrs)


I would, but I am working till 4 in Times Square on Saturday, so that leaves me only 2 hours on Saturday and Sunday to enjoy the show...It would have been fun...


----------



## Frankie D

Watagump said:


> Ethan, after I posted I wasn't going to make it, the event should have been cancelled. With that said, I want you all to have a terrible time listening to awesome gear. I also wish yukky pizza on all of you, I am going to cry myself to sleep the weekend of the show.


Very sorry to hear you will not be there.  
who will provide the twizzlers in your absence?


----------



## Watagump

Frankie D said:


> Very sorry to hear you will not be there.
> who will provide the twizzlers in your absence?




Frankie my man, no clue, heh.


----------



## buke9

szore said:


> Good, my friend Kellie wants to come. She demoed my rig and now she is hooked...


Another wallet bites the dust.


----------



## szore

buke9 said:


> Another wallet bites the dust.


Kellietierney is a good kid...it's a shame she wants to be an audiophille, she will never have money because she will be buying solid gold headphone cables...


----------



## DekoniAudio

DekoniAudio-L-1


----------



## Ray3rd

Looks like FIIO will not be there. Wonder if anyone will have the M15 ?


----------



## warrenpchi

Niyologist said:


> I don't quite qualify. My knowledge of headphones is good, but nothing like everyone else.



@Niyologist, please don't take this the wrong way because do I mean well, but I don't ever want to hear you say that again.

There was a time when I didn't know a thing, not a thing, about headphones. And I can tell you that knowledge is simply a function of time and experience. Plus, I'll let you in on a secret... _nobody knows everything_.  If somebody did, they'd create the perfect headphone and we'd all be done with our journeys.

That said, you know what can't be learned?  A deep-seated desire to be good to each other, to help each other, as we make our way through this hobby together.  And that's something you already have.  So don't let anybody - including yourself - tell you that you can't do this.

You can.



Niyologist said:


> You know what? I'll do it.


----------



## Niyologist

warrenpchi said:


> @Niyologist, please don't take this the wrong way because do I mean well, but I don't ever want to hear you say that again.
> 
> There was a time when I didn't know a thing, not a thing, about headphones. And I can tell you that knowledge is simply a function of time and experience. Plus, I'll let you in on a secret... _nobody knows everything_.  If somebody did, they'd create the perfect headphone and we'd all be done with our journeys.
> 
> ...



Yeah. I know. That's why I said I'll do it.


----------



## Watagump

Okay, who snuck in my custom title? Joe, I am guessing its you, its very cool, thanks.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Okay, who snuck in my custom title? Joe, I am guessing its you, its very cool, thanks.


You now gotta change your avatar picture...


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> You now gotta change your avatar picture...




Boom.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Weather is looking good for next weekend


----------



## m8o

NovaFlyer said:


> Weather is looking good for next weekend



It's been a -really- wet winter here.  So a dry weekend will be welcome. 

It's also been pretty mild too.  Bummer about any dip to average or below average temps for the weekend tho.


----------



## ESL-1

third_eye said:


> To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
> 
> *third_eye-L-2
> third_eye-S-1*
> ...


ESL-1-XL-1


----------



## ESL-1

Forgot to ask, I got the CanJam medallion for my first CanJam attended, 3 years ago, how do they get given out, like having it on my page.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## NovaFlyer (Feb 8, 2020)

m8o said:


> It's been a -really- wet winter here.  So a dry weekend will be welcome.
> 
> It's also been pretty mild too.  Bummer about any dip to average or below average temps for the weekend tho.


Mild winter here in DC as well.  I just returned from Vegas and it was colder in Vegas than here in DC, at least until last night.

Jude and CanJam make the bad weather part for CanJam


----------



## joe

ESL-1 said:


> Forgot to ask, I got the CanJam medallion for my first CanJam attended, 3 years ago, how do they get given out, like having it on my page.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe



If you're going to CanJam NYC 2020 and would like a NYC 2020 badge on your profile, *please PM me*!


----------



## Watagump

A little treat, ALL FOR ME.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> A little treat, ALL FOR ME.


Perfect - no need to bite on it and pull... already bite size!
what's next? liquid Twizzlers, so no chewing at all??


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> Perfect - no need to bite on it and pull... already bite size!
> what's next? liquid Twizzlers, so no chewing at all??




The Cherry flavor is even mo betta than the Strawberry.


----------



## rantng

rantng-M-1


----------



## Niyologist

How much does one shirt cost? Also, Will, there be any after Can Jam Sales for Audio46?


----------



## sonance

I hope to be able to attend this year - anyone have suggestions of "must listen" new gear from this year and the last (didn't make it last year)? I am less interested in IEMs than full size, although I might listen to some of the electrostatic / planar in ears just out of curiosity.


----------



## Niyologist

sonance said:


> I hope to be able to attend this year - anyone have suggestions of "must listen" new gear from this year and the last (didn't make it last year)? I am less interested in IEMs than full size, although I might listen to some of the electrostatic / planar in ears just out of curiosity.



The Sendy Aiva, Ultrasone ED15, RHA CL2, and some others that I need to remember.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> A little treat, ALL FOR ME.





Zachik said:


> Perfect - no need to bite on it and pull... already bite size!
> what's next? liquid Twizzlers, so no chewing at all??



Bite size for a quicker absorption of the sugar - you'll be bouncing off the walls shortly.  It's funny how the upper left of the bag says "Fat snack". 



Watagump said:


> The Cherry flavor is even mo betta than the Strawberry.



Agree, cherry is the best.


----------



## Niyologist

I was hoping to get this hoodie just in time for Can Jam, but it's hand made so it will be in my hands in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> Bite size for a quicker absorption of the sugar - you'll be bouncing off the walls shortly.  It's funny how the upper left of the bag says "Fat snack".
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, cherry is the best.



It says Low fat snack, which means they are healthy.


----------



## m8o (Feb 9, 2020)

sonance said:


> I hope to be able to attend this year - anyone have suggestions of "must listen" new gear from this year and the last (didn't make it last year)? I am less interested in IEMs than full size, although I might listen to some of the electrostatic / planar in ears just out of curiosity.



1. HEDDPhone
2. LCD-i3

I have many more on my "must listen to" list (like the HE-6se).  But they are not new; just things I have not heard yet.


----------



## twister6

Niyologist said:


> I was hoping to get this hoodie just in time for Can Jam, but it's hand made so it will be in my hands in a couple of weeks.



Make sure you get the matching tattoo as well


----------



## Niyologist

twister6 said:


> Make sure you get the matching tattoo as well



I'm still nervous to get an actual tattoo. How about a peel off tattoo? lol


----------



## Niyologist

This weekend looks mostly uneventful in the weather department. The one thing everyone must do is bundle up on Saturday Morning on the 15th. The morning temps will be between 10 - 15 degrees Fahrenheit until 10 AM.


----------



## gc335

Are there any show discounts this year or companies doing impressions?


----------



## szore

gc335 said:


> Are there any show discounts this year or companies doing impressions?


Yes. Can't give specifics yet, but there always are. Usually IEM makers will give a %20 discount, and ear impressions can be had at the show.


----------



## gc335

szore said:


> Yes. Can't give specifics yet, but there always are. Usually IEM makers will give a %20 discount, and ear impressions can be had at the show.


Thanks!


----------



## Wyville

warrenpchi said:


> @Niyologist, please don't take this the wrong way because do I mean well, but I don't ever want to hear you say that again.
> 
> There was a time when I didn't know a thing, not a thing, about headphones. And I can tell you that knowledge is simply a function of time and experience. Plus, I'll let you in on a secret... _nobody knows everything_.  If somebody did, they'd create the perfect headphone and we'd all be done with our journeys.
> 
> ...


Very well spoken! It is about the journey and, as one very experienced reviewer once told me, is best enjoyed when you have your heart in the right place. Learning, sharing impressions, helping others, that is the best way to make a valuable contribution while having a great deal of fun at the same time. 


warrenpchi said:


>


...and Timmy is awesome!


----------



## Final Audio

Final Audio will be joining Canjam NYC this year!

We are bringing 4 units of our latest flagship IEM, *Final A8000* which features Truly Pure Beryllium Driver for you to try it out.



Should you want to know more about this tiny shinnyyy, you can have a look at the Introduction thread that I have just posted up today.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/int...g-truly-pure-beryllium-dynamic-driver.925215/

We will be having our new flagship planar magnetic headphone, D8000 Pro, middle range IEM, B-series, Consumer range IEM, E-series at the booth too.

2 members from Final Japan headquarter will be joining the show this time. Eventhough English is not our mother tongue, but we will try out BEST!
Do drop by and have fun!

See you guys this weekend!


----------



## Niyologist

Final Audio said:


> Final Audio will be joining Canjam NYC this year!
> 
> We are bringing 4 units of our latest flagship IEM, *Final A8000* which features Truly Pure Beryllium Driver for you to try it out.
> 
> ...



Wow. I can't wait to try this.


----------



## bigshel99

Hopefully we'll have better luck with the Benchmark drawing this year (if they do that again). Was hoping one of us went home with some new gear.


----------



## Scarboropete

third_eye said:


> To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
> 
> *third_eye-L-2
> third_eye-S-1*
> ...



Hi
I'd like to reserve a couple of t-shirts too please... will be at CanJam 2020 NYC on Saturday.

Scarboropete - XL - 1
Scarboropete - M - 1

Thank you!


----------



## Niyologist

Just a reminder.

Niyologist - 4XL-1.

Thank you.


----------



## m8o

Niyologist said:


> Just a reminder.


You must not be aware of what you just started in the minds of those with a touch of OCD ... lol


----------



## twister6 (Feb 10, 2020)

m8o said:


> You must not be aware of what you just started in the minds of those with a touch of OCD ... lol



that, and also that instead of XL need to get 4XL, just in case if it shrinks


----------



## Niyologist

twister6 said:


> that, and also that instead of XL need to get 4XL, just in case if it shrinks



Well. More like I actually need it because that's the only size that fits me. :/


----------



## Marcos DeMelo

warrenpchi said:


> @Niyologist, please don't take this the wrong way because do I mean well, but I don't ever want to hear you say that again.
> 
> There was a time when I didn't know a thing, not a thing, about headphones. And I can tell you that knowledge is simply a function of time and experience. Plus, I'll let you in on a secret... _nobody knows everything_.  If somebody did, they'd create the perfect headphone and we'd all be done with our journeys.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. I’m a n00b trying to learn everything I can. Bought ZX507 and se846 for the starters.


----------



## NovaFlyer

twister6 said:


> that, and also that instead of XL need to get 4XL, just in case if it shrinks



The t-shirt I got at CanJam SoCal last year, an XL, shrunk to like a medium.


----------



## Niyologist (Feb 10, 2020)

Marcos DeMelo said:


> Thank you for this. I’m a n00b trying to learn everything I can. Bought ZX507 and se846 for the starters.



Wow. You started with an SE846? I started with an MEELEC M9 (Now known as Mee Audio). That was back in 2009.


----------



## Zachik

Marcos DeMelo said:


> Thank you for this. I’m a n00b trying to learn everything I can. Bought ZX507 and se846 for the starters.





Niyologist said:


> Wow. You started with an SE846? I started with an MEELEC M9 (Now known as Mee Audio). That was back in 2009.


ZX507 and se846 - definitely a very nice start!!


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> The t-shirt I got at CanJam SoCal last year, an XL, shrunk to like a medium.


...or maybe you just had too many pizzaz 

As a side note: not sure what's wrong with the water in California, but all my shirts have shrunk in the last year!!


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> ...or maybe you just had too many pizzaz
> 
> As a side note: not sure what's wrong with the water in California, but all my shirts have shrunk in the last year!!



I couldn't eat enough pizza, burgers (The Counter), twizzlers and peppermint patties to make the shirt shrink that much


----------



## Scarboropete

The XL shirt I got last year hasn’t shrunk, but I never put it in the dryer... always hang to dry.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

BTW, if anyone wants to get a private session with LUNA or a few of our other products before the show, PM us and we can schedule a time on Friday afternoon.

We'll be in town all day!


----------



## Giraku (Feb 10, 2020)

Giraku - L - 1


----------



## Giraku

DUNU-Topsound said:


> BTW, if anyone wants to get a private session with LUNA or a few of our other products before the show, PM us and we can schedule a time on Friday afternoon.
> 
> We'll be in town all day!


PMed


----------



## pwscott

I'd like (2) CANJAM T-Shirts please.

pwscott - XXXL - 2

Thanks! I won't be in until late afternoon Saturday to get them.

Phil




Scarboropete said:


> Hi
> I'd like to reserve a couple of t-shirts too please... will be at CanJam 2020 NYC on Saturday.
> 
> Scarboropete - XL - 1
> ...


----------



## cathee

Is it too late to reserve some t-shirts? 

*cathee-L-1
cathee-XL-1*


----------



## szore

ESL-1 said:


> Forgot to ask, I got the CanJam medallion for my first CanJam attended, 3 years ago, how do they get given out, like having it on my page.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe





Niyologist said:


> Wow. You started with an SE846? I started with an MEELEC M9 (Now known as Mee Audio). That was back in 2009.


I started with the Shure line; went from 215 to the 846. The 425 is the sweet spot. The 846 is passe'...


----------



## Toom (Feb 11, 2020)

Good timing with the Valentine's Day weekend.  "Here, darling, I bought you a $3000 pair of earphones. I'll just look after them for you..."


----------



## Vitaly2017

Toom said:


> Good timing with the Valentine's Day weekend.  "Here, darling, I bought you a £3000 pair of earphones. I'll just look after them for you..."




Dont forget the flowers and the wish card with hearts !


----------



## Marcos DeMelo

szore said:


> I started with the Shure line; went from 215 to the 846. The 425 is the sweet spot. The 846 is passe'...


Actually I´m having a blast only with se535, hearing instruments that I´ve never have heard with my old earbuds. It´s like someone with vision in B&W suddenly seeing colors.


----------



## szore

Marcos DeMelo said:


> Actually I´m having a blast only with se535, hearing instruments that I´ve never have heard with my old earbuds. It´s like someone with vision in B&W suddenly seeing colors.


Yes, but I found the 535 to be qualitatively the same as the 425, it just had a 'bigger' sound, which I don't believe served it well, at least in the gear I had at the time... Maybe a better cable or source would have took the 535 to a new level over 425?


----------



## Marcos DeMelo

szore said:


> Yes, but I found the 535 to be qualitatively the same as the 425, it just had a 'bigger' sound, which I don't believe served it well, at least in the gear I had at the time... Maybe a better cable or source would have took the 535 to a new level over 425?


Well, as a noob, I´ve never tried 425 so I can not answer to this unfortunatelly.


----------



## fuhransahis (Feb 11, 2020)

Have I missed the preview video? Can't seem to find it.

Been outta the loop for nearly a year, would certainly help catching up as I climb outta my rock.






Hoping prices haven't continued to senselessly skyrocket... LOL


----------



## szore

fuhransahis said:


> Have I missed the preview video? Can't seem to find it.
> 
> Been outta the loop for nearly a year, would certainly help catching up as I climb outta my rock.
> 
> ...


Welcome back. 
They have.


----------



## fuhransahis (Feb 11, 2020)

szore said:


> Welcome back.
> They have.



Thanks, was great catching up!


----------



## m8o

Niyologist said:


> Well. More like I actually need it because that's the only size that fits me. :/


No prob.  Just kidding around, as I immediately started thinking ... "oh no, should I post a reminder?  Imagine if everyone starts to?".. hehe    I get why you did; as it's a special order.


----------



## third_eye

*Coat Check*
We received a few questions on this, so wanted to confirm that we will have a coat check available this weekend during Show Hours on both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Toom

third_eye said:


> *Coat Check*
> We received a few questions on this, so wanted to confirm that we will have a coat check available this weekend during Show Hours on both Saturday and Sunday.



Is that to stop people nicking the headphones? You might wanna check their heads as well.


----------



## Zachik

@third_eye - did you post the show specials? How about Jude's preview video?
I could not see either, but might have missed it...


----------



## third_eye (Feb 12, 2020)

Guys, here's the list of Show Specials! We'll also be providing a handout of these at the Registration Desk.





64 Audio15% off all Universal-fit earphones and their custom counterpartsAndover AudioFree Omega headphone stand for the first 10 puchases of PM-50 headphone during the showAudio46Audio46 will have multiple Show Specials on Final Audio, Audio-Technica, iFi Audio, Klipsch, Strauss & Wagner, SIVGA, DALI, Sennheiser, and Ultrasone. Visit booth for more details.Audiowise10% off any OPTO-DX order. Use coupon code CANJAM10 when placing order.Benchmark Media10% off during show; Visit booth for change to win a DAC3 B ($1699)CorsonusVisit booth for a drawing for 3 winners to receive a 20% discount Dekoni AudioVisit booth a giveaway of Dekoni Audio wipesDUNUVisit booth for a series of Show Specials!EarstudioVisit booth for a chance to win the HUD100 (1 prize), ES100MK2 (5 prizes), and HE100 (5 prizes).Eletech10% off during showEmpire Ears15% off CIEMs and 20% off UIEMsEtymoticER2 SE and ER2 XR - $120ER3SE and ER3XR Earphones - $150ER4SR and ER4XR Earphones - $250Visit booth for additonal discounts on univeral and custom earplugsHeadAmp$300 off GS-X mk2, and $600 off GS-X mk2 when purchased with a new headphone over $1499iFi AudioVisit booth for a chance to win the new portable DAC/AMP. Live drawing will be held each day one hour before show close.Jerry Harvey Audio20% off CIEMs, plus free ear impressions when ordering at the showMetal Magic Research10% off during showMusicteck15% off selected products (shop.musicteck.com/2020canjam), coupon code: 2020CANJAMNYCNoble Audio20% off Universal IEMsSchiit AudioVisit booth for a chance to win a Magni 3+ or Magni HeresySoundcore$129 Liberty 2 Pro ($149 MSRP)SpinFit30% off Amazon coupon code for SpinFit Ear Tips; Visit booth for SpinFit GiveawaysViolectric/Lake PeopleVisit booth for available Violectric show discountsWoo Audio10% off during showZMFheadphonesVisit booth for available ZMF show discounts


----------



## Crion629

Disappointing that Noble's only offering discounts on Universals when many of their competitors are offerring them on both.  In other news, where's that show preview?


----------



## cadsh

third_eye said:


> Guys, here's the list of Show Specials! We'll also be providing a handout of these at the Registration Desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 64 Audio20% off all Universal-fit earphones and their custom counterparts; 64 Audio is giving away a universal-fit or custom in-ear monitor of the winner's choice. Visit our booth to enter. Winner will be announced around 3pm the final day of the show. Must be present to win.Andover AudioFree Omega headphone stand for the first 10 puchases of PM-50 headphone during the showAudio46Audio46 will have multiple Show Specials on Final Audio, Audio-Technica, iFi Audio, Klipsch, Strauss & Wagner, SIVGA, DALI, Sennheiser, and Ultrasone. Visit booth for more details.Audiowise10% off any OPTO-DX order. Use coupon code CANJAM10 when placing order.Benchmark Media10% off during show; Visit booth for change to win a DAC3 B ($1699)CorsonusVisit booth for a drawing for 3 winners to receive a 20% discountDekoni AudioVisit booth a giveaway of Dekoni Audio wipesDUNUVisit booth for a series of Show Specials!EarstudioVisit booth for a chance to win the HUD100 (1 prize), ES100MK2 (5 prizes), and HE100 (5 prizes).Eletech10% off during showEmpire Ears15% off CIEMs and 20% off UIEMsHeadAmp$300 off GS-X mk2, and $600 off GS-X mk2 when purchased with a new headphone over $1499iFi AudioVisit booth for a chance to win the new portable DAC/AMP. Live drawing will be held each day one hour before show close.Jerry Harvey Audio20% off CIEMs, plus free ear impressions when ordering at the showMetal Magic Research10% off during showMusicteck15% off selected products (shop.musicteck.com/2020canjam), coupon code: 2020CANJAMNYCNoble Audio20% off Universal IEMsSchiit AudioVisit booth for a chance to win a Magni 3+ or Magni HeresySoundcore$129 Liberty 2 Pro ($149 MSRP)SpinFit30% off Amazon coupon code for SpinFit Ear Tips; Visit booth for SpinFit GiveawaysViolectric/Lake PeopleVisit booth for available Violectric show discountsWoo Audio10% off during showZMFheadphonesVisit booth for available ZMF show discounts





third_eye said:


> Guys, here's the list of Show Specials! We'll also be providing a handout of these at the Registration Desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 64 Audio20% off all Universal-fit earphones and their custom counterparts; 64 Audio is giving away a universal-fit or custom in-ear monitor of the winner's choice. Visit our booth to enter. Winner will be announced around 3pm the final day of the show. Must be present to win.Andover AudioFree Omega headphone stand for the first 10 puchases of PM-50 headphone during the showAudio46Audio46 will have multiple Show Specials on Final Audio, Audio-Technica, iFi Audio, Klipsch, Strauss & Wagner, SIVGA, DALI, Sennheiser, and Ultrasone. Visit booth for more details.Audiowise10% off any OPTO-DX order. Use coupon code CANJAM10 when placing order.Benchmark Media10% off during show; Visit booth for change to win a DAC3 B ($1699)CorsonusVisit booth for a drawing for 3 winners to receive a 20% discountDekoni AudioVisit booth a giveaway of Dekoni Audio wipesDUNUVisit booth for a series of Show Specials!EarstudioVisit booth for a chance to win the HUD100 (1 prize), ES100MK2 (5 prizes), and HE100 (5 prizes).Eletech10% off during showEmpire Ears15% off CIEMs and 20% off UIEMsHeadAmp$300 off GS-X mk2, and $600 off GS-X mk2 when purchased with a new headphone over $1499iFi AudioVisit booth for a chance to win the new portable DAC/AMP. Live drawing will be held each day one hour before show close.Jerry Harvey Audio20% off CIEMs, plus free ear impressions when ordering at the showMetal Magic Research10% off during showMusicteck15% off selected products (shop.musicteck.com/2020canjam), coupon code: 2020CANJAMNYCNoble Audio20% off Universal IEMsSchiit AudioVisit booth for a chance to win a Magni 3+ or Magni HeresySoundcore$129 Liberty 2 Pro ($149 MSRP)SpinFit30% off Amazon coupon code for SpinFit Ear Tips; Visit booth for SpinFit GiveawaysViolectric/Lake PeopleVisit booth for available Violectric show discountsWoo Audio10% off during showZMFheadphonesVisit booth for available ZMF show discounts


Someone will be reprensenting Fiio?
About an M15 discount.


----------



## AxelCloris

Zachik said:


> @third_eye - did you post the show specials? How about Jude's preview video?
> I could not see either, but might have missed it...


Here's a video just for you, Zachi!




Crion629 said:


> In other news, where's that show preview?


Due to a few unexpected last minute developments we're running later than usual on the preview. We'll link it here in the thread and feature it on the homepage as soon as it's available. If you want to catch our previews as soon as they're live, I recommend subscribing to the Head-Fi TV channel on YouTube and enabling the notifications. The "new video" emails tend to go out a few minutes before we get everything shared on the site, and they'll help make sure you don't miss any of our videos.


----------



## Zachik

AxelCloris said:


> Here's a video just for you, Zachi!


Jude has aged A LOT since I last saw him in Chicago.......


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Can anyone share the Amazon discount code for spinfit tips?


----------



## WillBright

*PSA* 

Dekoni will be showing Panda at Canjam NYC.


----------



## NovaFlyer (Feb 11, 2020)

Toom said:


> Good timing with the Valentine's Day weekend.  "Here, darling, I bought you a $3000 pair of earphones. I'll just look after them for you..."



Get customs to match the shoes and handbag...  



Marcos DeMelo said:


> Actually I´m having a blast only with se535, hearing instruments that I´ve never have heard with my old earbuds. It´s like someone with vision in B&W suddenly seeing colors.





szore said:


> Yes, but I found the 535 to be qualitatively the same as the 425, it just had a 'bigger' sound, which I don't believe served it well, at least in the gear I had at the time... Maybe a better cable or source would have took the 535 to a new level over 425?



I started with Shures as well back in 2009 or so, the SE535.  Loved them for the size and comfort while traveling, great sound isolation on planes.



Zachik said:


> @third_eye - did you post the show specials? How about Jude's preview video?
> I could not see either, but might have missed it...



I guess they're still trying to find some Twizzlers to put in the background of the video, hence the delay


----------



## NovaFlyer (Feb 11, 2020)

Curious to what tracks other folks will use to test gear this weekend.  I know there will be a lot of variety due to personal preferences and tastes.

This weekend some of my favorite tracks I’ll be listening to include:

Phil Collins - In the Air Tonight (Live) from Face Value (Deluxe).  The opening part of the track (first 1:35) with the audience gives a sense of space and direction, and then the drums.  What more needs to be said about the famous drum sequence at 5:54, and the live version has several more terrific drum sequences from 6:16 on, almost every 10-12 seconds or so.  Who doesn't do the "air drums" when listening 

Hans Zimmer - Why So Serious from The Dark Knight soundtrack.  Strong bass throughout the track, but it really kicks in at ~3:25.

Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe from As Far As Siam.  At the 23 second mark there’s a very quiet phrase “See you on the other side” and I find that useful to measure separation.

Manu Katché - Unstatic from Unstatic.  Terrific drums.

Fascinating Rhythm - Dave Grusin from The Gershwin Connection.  Another track with great drums.

John Williams - Duel of the Fates from Star Wars: The Phantom Menace.  Some choir type vocals, drums and bass.  I love soundtracks so this is a good test.

Martin O’Donnell and Michael Salvatore - Overture from Halo 3 Soundtrack.  The opening 30 seconds with the rain will really help with determining soundstage.

Max Richter - Europe, After the Rain from Memoryhouse.  Another track with an opening sequence of rain, and rain to close the track for the last 40 seconds or so.

Candy Dulfer - Lily Was Here from Candy Dulfer Live in Amsterdam.  Great saxophone.  At the 6-7 second mark something is dropped or the mike stand moves, and the someone in the audience coughs at the right, rear.  Great for determining sense of direction I the soundstage.

For reference all the tracks/albums above are on the US version of Tidal except for Candy Dulfer Live in Amsterdam.

Looking forward to finding out what you’ll be listening to.


----------



## 6942Man

third_eye said:


> Guys, here's the list of Show Specials! We'll also be providing a handout of these at the Registration Desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 64 Audio20% off all Universal-fit earphones and their custom counterparts; 64 Audio is giving away a universal-fit or custom in-ear monitor of the winner's choice. Visit our booth to enter. Winner will be announced around 3pm the final day of the show. Must be present to win.Andover AudioFree Omega headphone stand for the first 10 puchases of PM-50 headphone during the showAudio46Audio46 will have multiple Show Specials on Final Audio, Audio-Technica, iFi Audio, Klipsch, Strauss & Wagner, SIVGA, DALI, Sennheiser, and Ultrasone. Visit booth for more details.Audiowise10% off any OPTO-DX order. Use coupon code CANJAM10 when placing order.Benchmark Media10% off during show; Visit booth for change to win a DAC3 B ($1699)CorsonusVisit booth for a drawing for 3 winners to receive a 20% discount Dekoni AudioVisit booth a giveaway of Dekoni Audio wipesDUNUVisit booth for a series of Show Specials!EarstudioVisit booth for a chance to win the HUD100 (1 prize), ES100MK2 (5 prizes), and HE100 (5 prizes).Eletech10% off during showEmpire Ears15% off CIEMs and 20% off UIEMsEtymoticER2 SE and ER2 XR - $120ER3SE and ER3XR Earphones - $150ER4SR and ER4XR Earphones - $250Visit booth for additonal discounts on univeral and custom earplugsHeadAmp$300 off GS-X mk2, and $600 off GS-X mk2 when purchased with a new headphone over $1499iFi AudioVisit booth for a chance to win the new portable DAC/AMP. Live drawing will be held each day one hour before show close.Jerry Harvey Audio20% off CIEMs, plus free ear impressions when ordering at the showMetal Magic Research10% off during showMusicteck15% off selected products (shop.musicteck.com/2020canjam), coupon code: 2020CANJAMNYCNoble Audio20% off Universal IEMsSchiit AudioVisit booth for a chance to win a Magni 3+ or Magni HeresySoundcore$129 Liberty 2 Pro ($149 MSRP)SpinFit30% off Amazon coupon code for SpinFit Ear Tips; Visit booth for SpinFit GiveawaysViolectric/Lake PeopleVisit booth for available Violectric show discountsWoo Audio10% off during showZMFheadphonesVisit booth for available ZMF show discounts


Can kids from 11-14 attend canjam?


----------



## Watagump (Feb 11, 2020)

6942Man said:


> Can kids from 11-14 attend canjam?




Yes sir. That's about how old I am mentally.


----------



## AxelCloris

Watagump said:


> Yes sir. That's about how old I am mentally.


A bit optimistic, I'd say.


----------



## Watagump

AxelCloris said:


> A bit optimistic, I'd say.




Grading on a curve.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Grading on a curve.


We all love you buddy!!


----------



## Watagump

Even though I am not coming I still look at flight prices multiple time s a day. The plane still has many unsold seats, yet the prices are at some of their highest points. Only 2 seats left in first class and they are asking over $1800 right now. At its lowest it was $799. It always amazes me how often the prices fluctuate.


----------



## joe

Watagump said:


> Even though I am not coming I still look at flight prices multiple time s a day. The plane still has many unsold seats, yet the prices are at some of their highest points. Only 2 seats left in first class and they are asking over $1800 right now. At its lowest it was $799. It always amazes me how often the prices fluctuate.



JOIN US.


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


> JOIN US.




Already scheduled work the Friday I would have left, I honestly don't know where my future stands with the shows, it might be done, even SoCal.


----------



## joe

Watagump said:


> ...honestly don't know where my future stands with the shows, it might be done, even SoCal.


C'mon, dude. While this is a bummer that you're missing this one, you have to make it out to a CanJam this year. We can't grab a bite if you don't show up to an event.


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


> C'mon, dude. While this is a bummer that you're missing this one, you have to make it out to a CanJam this year. We can't grab a bite if you don't show up to an event.




I have gone to shows where I wasn't working for Noble, I was bored to death. I come to help people and steer them in the direction of what they might want to buy, that's the fun for me, as weird as it sounds. I don't come to listen to gear as a potential buyer, I have gear I am perfectly content with, I have never been a grail hunter when it comes to sound stuff. Seeing friends and hanging out is great of course, while that is a possibility in Socal, coming over after the show to see people, or even volunteering for the CJ team is possible. I don't want to say something that might not happen. I have given 6 years of my time for free, I just think that time is done, I am worth something, just like anyone else who works for others in this business/hobby.


----------



## warrenpchi

Marcos DeMelo said:


> Thank you for this. I’m a n00b trying to learn everything I can. Bought ZX507 and se846 for the starters.



 The SE846 is very, very good! 



NovaFlyer said:


> Curious to what tracks other folks will use to test gear this weekend.  I know there will be a lot of variety due to personal preferences and tastes.
> 
> Phil Collins - In the Air Tonight (Live) from Face Value (Deluxe).  The opening part of the track (first 1:35) with the audience gives a sense of space and direction, and then the drums.  What more needs to be said about the famous drum sequence at 5:54, and the live version has several more terrific drum sequences from 6:16 on, almost every 10-12 seconds or so.  Who doesn't do the "air drums" when listening
> 
> Manu Katché - Unstatic from Unstatic.  Terrific drums.



@NovaFlyer, might I suggest adding Tears For Fears's Woman In Chains to your test track list?  It's fantastically recorded and mastered.  But also, both Manu Katché and Phil Collins played percussion on it.


----------



## ElectroMod (Feb 12, 2020)

Watagump

Clear your browsing history etc as i find if you visit the same site too many times with airlines they start hiking the price


----------



## FullCircle

Crion629 said:


> Disappointing that Noble's only offering discounts on Universals when many of their competitors are offerring them on both.  In other news, where's that show preview?
















Prestige Khans

20% Off


----------



## Watagump (Feb 12, 2020)

ElectroMod said:


> Watagump
> 
> Clear your browsing history etc as i find if you visit the same site too many times with airlines they start hiking the price




I don't know about that, shows the same price if I use Expedia.


----------



## Crion629

FullCircle said:


> Prestige Khans
> 
> 20% Off


Don't tempt me... LOL


----------



## Scarboropete

6942Man said:


> Can kids from 11-14 attend canjam?


----------



## szore

third_eye said:


> Cayin, HiBy, Luxury Precision, Shanling, and PWAudio added to exhibitor list!


Super excited about PWAudio. Want to focus on cables this year...

I had a dream last night I was at Canjam. It's a cry for help...


----------



## jude

*Fast Headphones, Streaming Chords, Be IEMs, High-End DAPs, & More At CanJam NYC 2020 - Head-Fi TV*


NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​

Kicking off the CanJam Season with new gear from Chord Electronics, Abyss, Cayin, final, Schiit, HEDD, iFi, HIFIMAN, DUNU, and more, with a lot of audio measurements. This year's will easily be the biggest CanJam New York to date, with MUCH more gear to hear than we could show you in this video. CanJam NYC 2020 happens February 15-16, 2020.

_Fast Headphones, Streaming Chords, Be IEMs, High-End DAPs, & More At CanJam NYC 2020 - Head-Fi TV _- produced by Brian Murphy, Joe Cwik, and Jude Mansilla​
The measurements in this video were made using:

*GRAS 45CA* Headphone Test Fixture, with:
*GRAS RA0401* High Resolution Ear Simulators
*GRAS KB5010/KB5011* Anthropometric Pinnae for 45CA (*video*)

*Audio Precision APx555* Audio Analyzer
*Audio Precision APx1701* Transducer Test Interface
*THX AAA-888* audio measurement headphone amplifier (custom-built by THX for Head-Fi)
*Herzan* custom-designed acoustic & vibration isolation enclosure


----------



## jude (Feb 12, 2020)

Sorry for the CanJam Preview Video being so late this time around, everyone. We waited for a couple of pieces of gear we wanted to include in this video, and we've also been dealing with a lot of unexpected surprises.

See you in NYC in a few days!


----------



## Mark Up (Feb 12, 2020)

third_eye said:


> *CanJam NYC 2020 returns to the Big Apple! Join us at the New York Marriott Marquis in Times Square for North America's biggest headphone audio show! SAVE THE DATE!*



Hello. I tried my PC and my smartphone, in both cases after ordering my ticket and doing everything correctly, it tells me it's not working and to use another method. My credit card is the only method from what I see (no PayPal option). Please advise if you can fix this. Also, if not, can I just pay the $20 when I show up there to get in? Thanks.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Not a lot of new stuff this year. Well, stuff that would interest me. But, I will definitely be there to enjoy the experience as usual.


----------



## third_eye

Mark Up said:


> can I just pay the $20 when I show up there to get in? Thanks.



Yes, tickets can be purchased at the door as well.


----------



## m8o

Is the volume of the preview video unusually low for anyone else?  Or just me?

  I have everything maxed on my tablet but my affected hearing is really having difficulty hearing.


----------



## alxw0w

Can we expect recordings of the seminars to be uploaded to yt or something ?


----------



## M Siau

Here is a list of all the headphones you can try with the Benchmark HPA4 at our booth:

- Headphone Selection -
Audeze LCD-4Z
Audeze LCD-XC
Audeze LCD-2 Closed Back
Focal Utopia
Focal Stellia
Focal Clear
Focal Elegia
Grado PS2000e
HiFiMAN Susvara
HiFiMAN HE1000se
MEZE Empyrean
Sennheiser HD650
Ultimate Ears LIVE IEM

Also don't miss your chance to get a limited edition CanJam NYC 2020 key tag! Quantities are limited!


----------



## Watagump

M Siau said:


> Here is a list of all the headphones you can try with the Benchmark HPA4 at our booth:
> 
> - Headphone Selection -
> Audeze LCD-4Z
> ...



No Bose or Beats, that's it, I am definitely not coming now.


----------



## bflat

Don't be shy in asking any vendors if they are willing to sell their demo equipment to you at a discount. Worse they can do is say no. Also, this seems to be easier to do with large and heavy gear they need to pack up and ship back to the factory. You just need to wait until the show ends to collect your demo gear in this case. Lastly, in this digital age, it's easy to forget "cash is king" LOL.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> No Bose or Beats, that's it, I am definitely not coming now.


Beats????  oh, I guess you meant Apple...


----------



## metal571

alxw0w said:


> Can we expect recordings of the seminars to be uploaded to yt or something ?


Seconding this. For those who can't go, the seminars should be recorded for the Head-Fi YT channel


----------



## szore

metal571 said:


> Seconding this. For those who can't go, the seminars should be recorded for the Head-Fi YT channel


That's a brilliant idea!


----------



## gc335

metal571 said:


> Seconding this. For those who can't go, the seminars should be recorded for the Head-Fi YT channel


That would be GREAT! I'll be there but wont be able to see the seminars.


----------



## third_eye

Guys, we have a few available 4-hour volunteer slots this weekend! In addition to getting free weekend entry to CanJam NYC 2020 (we will refund your ticket if already purchased), you also get a very cool exclusive CanJam Global 2020 Staff T-Shirt plus you get to hang with the Head-Fi team at the Registration Desk. If interested, please send me a PM!


----------



## NovaFlyer (Feb 12, 2020)

Zachik said:


> We all love you buddy!!


Disturbing, and now I can't unsee it  



warrenpchi said:


> The SE846 is very, very good!
> 
> 
> 
> @NovaFlyer, might I suggest adding Tears For Fears's Woman In Chains to your test track list?  It's fantastically recorded and mastered.  But also, both Manu Katché and Phil Collins played percussion on it.



Thanks @warrenpchi will definitely give it a listen.  One of the many nice things about head-fi is learning about other music and I've listened to a lot of new music I wouldn't have - Max Richter's Memoryhouse is a prime example for me.



Watagump said:


> Already scheduled work the Friday I would have left, I honestly don't know where my future stands with the shows, it might be done, even SoCal.



Bummer you won't be there.  I'm not planning on any major purchases this time, but still going to hang out and have fun.  Plus I'm pretty sure the bar is better than the Irvine Marriott...just sayin'.  Plus they probably know where their smoking area ends     You'll have to at least do Chicago to test the pizza there!  Besides, who will bring the Twizzlers so everyone gets a sugar high.



M Siau said:


> Here is a list of all the headphones you can try with the Benchmark HPA4 at our booth:
> 
> - Headphone Selection -
> Audeze LCD-4Z
> ...


Will be one of my first stops on Sat, to listen to Focal and Meze, and get one of the key tags!!



metal571 said:


> Seconding this. For those who can't go, the seminars should be recorded for the Head-Fi YT channel


Adding another vote on that motion.  Would make a great reference source and the ability to go back a second time around for those that were able to attend a seminar.


----------



## AlwaysForward

Another vote for recorded/released seminars.


----------



## Crion629 (Feb 12, 2020)

@third_eye Is it too late to reserve shirts?

If not too late,

Crion629-S-1
Crion629-M-1


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> Bummer you won't be there.  I'm not planning on any major purchases this time, but still going to hang out and have fun.  Plus I'm pretty sure the bar is better than the Irvine Marriott...just sayin'.  Plus they probably know where their smoking area ends     You'll have to at least do Chicago to test the pizza there!  Besides, who will bring the Twizzlers so everyone gets a sugar high.




I had Chicago pizza at Axpona, the CJ show in Oct is on my mothers bday. She will be 91, so its pretty much out, unless I ended up being paid by someone to go, then its a different story. I wanted to go to another place when folks were here instead of just hanging out at the Marriott, but it didn't seem like others wanted to venture out.


----------



## m8o

third_eye said:


> *Coat Check*
> We received a few questions on this, so wanted to confirm that we will have a coat check available this weekend during Show Hours on both Saturday and Sunday.


Kewl. On Saturday it will definitely be needed.  Coldest temps this season forecasted; not going there just wearing a fleece -lol. CanJam always seems to bring a polar vortex with it.    Should warm up a bit on Sunday; but only a bit.


----------



## Watagump

m8o said:


> Kewl. On Saturday it will definitely be needed.  Coldest temps this season forecasted; not going there just wearing a fleece -lol. CanJam always seems to bring a polar vortex with it.    Should warm up a bit on Sunday; but only a bit.




Last year when I arrived it was warmer there than here when I left. It was about 55 degrees and I had on layers with a heavy down coat. Going through the subway climbing stairs carrying a bunch of candy in my backpack and luggage made one of my layers semi drenched with sweat. Sunday morning it was into the 20's, so I decided to walk around and see if the money I spent on clothes worked, it sure did.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

alxw0w said:


> Can we expect recordings of the seminars to be uploaded to yt or something ?



We'll be recording our own seminar, at least.


----------



## warrenpchi

What happens in my AMA stays in my AMA. 

So what’s everybody up to tonight?  I’m considering a late supper while I wait for boarding to begin.


----------



## someyoungguy

jude said:


> *Fast Headphones, Streaming Chords, Be IEMs, High-End DAPs, & More At CanJam NYC 2020 - Head-Fi TV*
> 
> 
> NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​
> ...



The iFi Audio/Drop collaboration is an interesting surprise. First I've heard of it and searching around the drop website it doesn't seem there's even any announcements or work-in-progress blog posts about it.


----------



## Toom

jude said:


> Sorry for the CanJam Preview Video being so late this time around, everyone. We waited for a couple of pieces of gear we wanted to include in this video, and we've also been dealing with a lot of unexpected surprises.
> 
> See you in NYC in a few days!



What other kind of surprises are there?


----------



## Wyville

someyoungguy said:


> The iFi Audio/Drop collaboration is an interesting surprise. First I've heard of it and searching around the drop website it doesn't seem there's even any announcements or work-in-progress blog posts about it.


@iFi audio posted about it a little earlier in the thread (here). Certainly looks interesting.


----------



## someyoungguy

Wyville said:


> @iFi audio posted about it a little earlier in the thread (here). Certainly looks interesting.


Ah right, thanks. I did try googling and didn't find that post. Been genuinely surprised at the low prices iFi has been offering on their latest products like the hip dac, Zen dac and Zen blue. If they go even lower with Drop, well, all I can say is it's a great time to get into audio.


----------



## Wyville (Feb 13, 2020)

someyoungguy said:


> Ah right, thanks. I did try googling and didn't find that post. Been genuinely surprised at the low prices iFi has been offering on their latest products like the hip dac, Zen dac and Zen blue. If they go even lower with Drop, well, all I can say is it's a great time to get into audio.


That's one of the things I like about it. I have limited myself to IEMs so far, but have been eyeing headphones for ages. The main thing that is keeping me back is that (as a good little head-fier) I tend to escalate things in terms of cost rather quickly. This setup (Drop CAN + HD6xx) looks like it might well be a very attractive setup to consider starting out with while I try to fend off my more expensive tube amp urges (that Euterpe looks so good).


----------



## M Siau (Feb 13, 2020)

NovaFlyer said:


> Curious to what tracks other folks will use to test gear this weekend.  I know there will be a lot of variety due to personal preferences and tastes.
> 
> This weekend some of my favorite tracks I’ll be listening to include:
> 
> ...





warrenpchi said:


> @NovaFlyer, might I suggest adding Tears For Fears's Woman In Chains to your test track list? It's fantastically recorded and mastered. But also, both Manu Katché and Phil Collins played percussion on it.


I have created a playlist "CanJam Favorites" on our ROON server which includes the above music. Feel free to add suggestions and when you are at the Benchmark booth and you hear something that you feel others will appreciate add it to the playlist during the show!


----------



## csglinux

Nice video, as always. Great job guys  

Dang, those Chord products look neat! Also, that Final A8000 looks awesome if its FR measurements were made on a standard 711 coupler. @jude, @AxelCloris, were these measurements made with GRAS' standard 711 coupler, or the 0401/0402 hi-res coupler?!?


----------



## m8o

M Siau said:


> I have created a playlist "CanJam Favorites" on our ROON server which includes the above music. Feel free to add suggestions and when you are at the Benchmark booth and you hear something that you feel others will appreciate add it to the playlist during the show!


Don't get me started.  My "favorite songs" play list in Roon is presently 163 songs long.  Lol

Some of my "must listen to" songs however when evaluating gear that I'd love to find included on your playlist are:
---
Title: Horizontal Blue
Artist: David Piltch, Aaron Davis
Album: Take One
Year: 1996
(Preferably:
Bitrate: 5343 Kbps
Sample rate: 192000 Hz
Resolution: 24-bit )
Hands down my favorite bass+piano+drum performance on this earth, recorded and mixed impeccably. Brought a tear to my eye the first time I heard it thru my HE-1000 driven by my MHA-100 amp using speaker taps (I forget which DAC so I won't call it out).  I look for a similar visceral response produced by any other setup that I use.
---
Title: Are 'Friends' Electric? (Andy Gray)
Artist: Gary Numan
Album: Hybrid
Year: 2003
Pure, hardcore Synth-pop.  There are so many layers of guitar and synth melodies going on, and lesser dac+amp+headphone combos may turn it into a white noise crackly mush.  Or, miss/mask critical melodies in the playback. Very good test of being able to recreate the 'cut's of sawtooth & square waves.  Lol.  Quick little anecdote: I own a very costly headphone that I loved the tonality of.  But a primary 5 tone melody in the mid-bass region that underlies the entire song was completely lost/masked!  (It is not the only headphone that this happens with.)
 Imagine my dismay.  "I love the tone of this headphone ... but it's missing a critical component of the song?  Does that stop me from loving it?  No.  But ... "  I mention this to the manufacturer one CanJam.  He immediately knew what I was referring to just from my oral description without hearing it.  He had a "tuning kit" the next CanJam.  And sure enough, the masked melody was prominently reproduced. Genius at work.  
---
Title: Useless
Artist: Depeche Mode
Album: Ultra
Year: 1997
Also synth-pop.  Also with a lot of laying of melodies that lesser systems won't reproduce distinctly (turns to mush) or sounds flat and unremarkable.  But what makes it a test track starts near the top, when the guitar comes in.  It needs to stand there in space just left of center. And have bite, depth, dynamics and a wide frequency spectrum (balance of bass & mid, not just one or the other).
---
Title: Lust for Life
Artist: Iggy Pop
Album: Trainspotting [Original Soundtrack]
Year: 1996
It's the intro that serves as a test track to me to test reproduction of the treble.  There are at least four (or is it five) distinct different sounding cymbals (well, one is a tamborine if I'm not mistaken).  If any sound the same, it fails the test.  Also, the clarity and tonality of the guitar as it enters the picture is also key.
Another anecdote: when the owner of Audio46 was gracious enough to let me have a seat back at their work table and took both an Audeze iSine 20 and i4 out of stock for me to listen to and compare, when I played this song on the i4 I said "oh, so THAT'S how this is supposed to sound!"
--
Title 1: Stuck
Tirle 2: Even Though
Artist: Norah Jones
Album: The Fall
Year: 2009
24-bit preferably 
That guitar.  That bass.  That voice.  A favorite.  Looking for everything to have a lively, dynamic, visceral, timbre-ful reproduction.  (Well, isn't this the case with everything?)

157 songs to go ... but, I'll stop here.    See ya Saturday & Sunday!


----------



## starck86

csglinux said:


> Also, that Final A8000 looks awesome if its FR measurements were made on a standard 711 coupler. @jude, @AxelCloris, were these measurements made with GRAS' standard 711 coupler, or the 0401/0402 hi-res coupler?!?



Hope this helps anyone interested.  Quick and dirty GIF overlay of a comparison with Luna  (A8000 = solid gray line in this still below - click the still for animated gif)


----------



## aaf evo

Wish I could attend, looking forward to reading everyone's impressions over the weekend!


----------



## ralphp@optonline

M Siau said:


> I have created a playlist "CanJam Favorites" on our ROON server which includes the above music. Feel free to add suggestions and when you are at the Benchmark booth and you hear something that you feel others will appreciate add it to the playlist during the show!


For the "CanJam Favorties" playlist: "Shelter Me" by Buddy Miller from "Universal United House of Prayer" (fantastic bass and available on Tidal)

Thanks!


----------



## gc335 (Feb 13, 2020)

I definitely plan on stopping by Spinfit to see what they have to pair with some new IEMs.


warrenpchi said:


> What happens in my AMA stays in my AMA.
> 
> So what’s everybody up to tonight?  I’m considering a late supper while I wait for boarding to begin.


You don't want to lose plausible deniability.  Leave no evidence. Haha


----------



## talan7 (Feb 13, 2020)

I would like to reserve a shirt

Talan7 -  XL or Largest size available - 1.


----------



## EarDrumExplode

I would like to reserve a medium tshirt


----------



## Slusho

Anyone have recommendations of headphones/equipment that are musts to check out?

And is it a lot faster to get in if you've already purchased a ticket?


----------



## ralphp@optonline

Slusho said:


> Anyone have recommendations of headphones/equipment that are musts to check out?


Start with different types of headphones and IEMs that you might not be familiar with, such closed back over ear headphones or planar magnetic headphones. Also check out both desktop and mobile amps and DACs. I would then check out a few "out of my price range" items and finally I would end with a few items that are in my price range and perhaps even treat myself to a new toy (or two). At least that's my plan but you know what they say about the best laid plans...

And while you are doing all of the above, leave yourself some time to check out one or two of the great seminars going on throughout the day.

You will find that it's quite easy to fill a whole day and still not even scratch the surface. But most important of all: Have fun!!


----------



## NovaFlyer (Feb 13, 2020)

warrenpchi said:


> What happens in my AMA stays in my AMA.
> 
> So what’s everybody up to tonight?  I’m considering a late supper while I wait for boarding to begin.



I'm enroute too, decided not to take the train this year so driving up from DC.  Fortunately I get to stop and see family on the way, and get some home cooking.  Planning on Pizza Suprema for a late lunch tomorrow and then a visit to Audio46 after I check in tomorrow afternoon.



m8o said:


> Don't get me started.  My "favorite songs" play list in Roon is presently 163 songs long.  Lol
> 
> Some of my "must listen to" songs however when evaluating gear that I'd love to find included on your playlist are:
> ---
> ...





ralphp@optonline said:


> For the "CanJam Favorties" playlist: "Shelter Me" by Buddy Miller from "Universal United House of Prayer" (fantastic bass and available on Tidal)
> 
> Thanks!





ralphp@optonline said:


> For the "CanJam Favorties" playlist: "Shelter Me" by Buddy Miller from "Universal United House of Prayer" (fantastic bass and available on Tidal)
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks for the recommendations, I'll will definitely listen to them!


----------



## ralphp@optonline

M Siau said:


> I have created a playlist "CanJam Favorites" on our ROON server which includes the above music. Feel free to add suggestions and when you are at the Benchmark booth and you hear something that you feel others will appreciate add it to the playlist during the show!


Here's another one for the "CanJam Favorites" playlist: "Solstice" by Ralph Towner (the entire album and available on Tidal as 192kHz MQA) Great early ECM and some of best sounding cymbals ever recorded, also very open and airy so a great test for soundstage.


----------



## NovaFlyer (Feb 13, 2020)

Wyville said:


> That's one of the things I like about it. I have limited myself to IEMs so far, but have been eyeing headphones for ages. The main thing that is keeping me back is that (as a good little head-fier) I tend to escalate things in terms of cost rather quickly. This setup (Drop CAN + HD6xx) looks like it might well be a very attractive setup to consider starting out with while I try to fend off my more expensive tube amp urges (that Euterpe looks so good).



I have the HD6xx running of a Schiit Jotunheim, my first real headphone setup, and love it.  It's nice to be able to sit down at the computer to listen to music while working or  browsing Head-Fi  and not having to worry about inserting IEMs. I can just quickly put the HD6xx on and listen. With that said, I fully understand about the slippery slope in search of even better gear. CanJam NYC will be a true test this weekend to see if I don't make any major purchases. I'll probably get a mid-level cable to pair with my Solaris, but that's what I plan to limit my spending to. I will only listen to ZMF headphones after good recommendations from @Zachik and @buke9 at SoCal last year @Zachik good thing you won't be able to induce any peer pressure


----------



## Ray3rd

So much to see and listen to. Unfortunately on a limited budget I'm mostly looking to upgrade my FIIO X5iii and maybe my Fearless S8F. Though I might listen to some ZMF's.


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

NovaFlyer said:


> I have the HD6xx running of a Schiit Jotunheim, my first real headphone setup, and love it.  It's nice to be able to sit down at the computer to listen to music while working or  browsing Head-Fi  and not having to worry about inserting IEMs. I can just quickly put the HD6xx on and listen. With that said, I fully understand about the slippery slope in search of even better gear. CanJam NYC will be a true test this weekend to see if I don't make any major purchases. I'll probably get a mid-level cable to pair with my Solaris, but that's what I plan to limit my spending to. I will only listen to ZMF headphones after good recommendations from @Zachik and @buke9 at SoCal last year @Zachik good thing you won't be able to induce any peer pressure



How do you like the Solaris?  I am headed there first?


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

Anyone know what discounts ZMF had last year?


----------



## NovaFlyer

FullBlownEargasam said:


> How do you like the Solaris?  I am headed there first?



The soundstage is incredible and has great separation.  When I listen to "live" tracks I tend to prefer the Solaris as depending on the track I can get an incredible sense of direction.  With the DD, there's also great bass and rumble.  The biggest downside is the size, so make sure the fit works.


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

NovaFlyer said:


> The soundstage is incredible and has great separation.  When I listen to "live" tracks I tend to prefer the Solaris as depending on the track I can get an incredible sense of direction.  With the DD, there's also great bass and rumble.  The biggest downside is the size, so make sure the fit works.


Great thank you.... Fit is always an issue with me with IEMS.... too big or too small?


----------



## NovaFlyer

FullBlownEargasam said:


> Great thank you.... Fit is always an issue with me with IEMS.... too big or too small?



Most of the comments I've seen have the Solaris as too big, and the weight causes issues with ensuring a good fit and hence seal.  When you see it in person at Campfire's booth and compare it to other IEMs, you will see the size difference.  With that said, take plenty of time to try them out with the correct size tips.


----------



## Lookout57

NovaFlyer said:


> I'll probably get a mid-level cable to pair with my Solaris, but that's what I plan to limit my spending to.


I just got the DHC Clone Silver and OMG listening to them mainly the Solaris SE and WM1Z and the amount of additional details and increase in soundstage blew me away. The only downside is it's $800 and it took 10 weeks to arrive. I'll most likely be selling off my ALO Gold 16 now.


----------



## Lookout57

M Siau said:


> I have created a playlist "CanJam Favorites" on our ROON server which includes the above music. Feel free to add suggestions and when you are at the Benchmark booth and you hear something that you feel others will appreciate add it to the playlist during the show!


Add Chocolate Chip Trip by Tool. It's a 4:48 drum solo that includes multiple panning effects for synthesizer effects. The drums are mic'ed naturally and it sounds like you are sitting in the middle of the drum kit with the right gear.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Lookout57 said:


> I just got the DHC Clone Silver and OMG listening to them mainly the Solaris SE and WM1Z and the amount of additional details and increase in soundstage blew me away. The only downside is it's $800 and it took 10 weeks to arrive. I'll most likely be selling off my ALO Gold 16 now.



I have the EA Leonidas II with 2-pin connectors that I use with my EE IEMs, makes the EE Phantoms sound wonderful.  I was lucky that I won that cable last year from EA.  I'll be asking about adapters this weekend as well.


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> I will only listen to ZMF headphones after good recommendations from @Zachik and @buke9 at SoCal last year @Zachik good thing you won't be able to induce any peer pressure


No peer pressure needed - once you audition ZMF headphones, the ONLY question will be: which of them am I buying *today*, with the show specials...


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Good morning! It seems a number of people are already planning on visiting, so might just run into you guys there, but as a heads up, we'll be at @Audio46 between about Noon to 3 PM today.


----------



## jude (Feb 14, 2020)

csglinux said:


> Nice video, as always. Great job guys
> 
> Dang, those Chord products look neat! Also, that Final A8000 looks awesome if its FR measurements were made on a standard 711 coupler. @jude, @AxelCloris, were these measurements made with GRAS' standard 711 coupler, or the 0401/0402 hi-res coupler?!?



Hi @csglinux, the measurements were made with the GRAS RA0401. *In my post with the video*, you'll see the entire measurement setup that was used. We'll soon also be incorporating measurements using the new *Brüel & Kjær 5128*. We've been doing a lot of measurements with that recently, too.


----------



## Sifo

Flying in today. Can't wait til tomorrow


----------



## rantng

jude said:


> *Fast Headphones, Streaming Chords, Be IEMs, High-End DAPs, & More At CanJam NYC 2020 - Head-Fi TV*
> 
> 
> NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​
> ...




It was cool seeing the TAEC housing in the Solaris SE at 0:27:52


----------



## Vitaly2017

I wonder if anyone got few suggestions with motel rooms, I will make it there but I so far have no motel booked lol, anyone got suggestions? or maybe there is some party's going on hehe  after the show


----------



## Niyologist

DUNU-Topsound said:


> Good morning! It seems a number of people are already planning on visiting, so might just run into you guys there, but as a heads up, we'll be at @Audio46 between about Noon to 3 PM today.



I'm going to arrive there in 30 minutes.


----------



## m8o

Vitaly2017 said:


> I wonder if anyone got few suggestions with motel rooms, I will make it there but I so far have no motel booked lol, anyone got suggestions? or maybe there is some party's going on hehe  after the show


Woah.  Keep us apprised; simply for the sake of curiosity.  I dont know NYC hotels to be kind to walk-ins.  But I own an apartment so dont stay in them.  My friends and mother in-law do tho.  And usually book way in advanced to get the good prices.


----------



## buke9

Vitaly2017 said:


> I wonder if anyone got few suggestions with motel rooms, I will make it there but I so far have no motel booked lol, anyone got suggestions? or maybe there is some party's going on hehe  after the show


Staying at the Hilton Millennium Times Square now a Doubletree saved almost $400 for 3 days over the Marriott and only a block away.


----------



## jude

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow! (I'm sure I'll probably run into some of you tonight, too.)

Here's my hotel room setup:


 

FiiO M15 as USB DAC --> Abyss Headphones DIANA V2 (via 4.4mm balanced).

I'm looking forward to seeing and hearing more through the weekend.


----------



## twister6

jude said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow! (I'm sure I'll probably run into some of you tonight, too.)
> 
> Here's my hotel room setup:
> 
> ...



Jude, can you please bring M15 to the show?  Since FiiO is not attending, don't think there will be M15 at any of the tables.  Curious to hear it, if you don't mind.  Will see you tomorrow!


----------



## Niyologist

Wow. That was an amazing experience!


----------



## Vitaly2017

I am not worried being a trucker I always figured out on the spot all the inconveniences that may arrise. Will find a solution for this one to )


----------



## buke9

Half way there getting ready to take off from Chicago so will be there soon.


----------



## rantng

Niyologist said:


> Wow. That was an amazing experience!



A little pre-CanJam preview? Details please. Wish I had known about this earlier; Dunu is one of the booths I definitely plan to visit.


----------



## Niyologist (Feb 14, 2020)

rantng said:


> A little pre-CanJam preview? Details please. Wish I had known about this earlier; Dunu is one of the booths I definitely plan to visit.



Luna is revealing with the right amount vividness and warmth. I can't say how or why. That's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## buke9

Niyologist said:


> Luna is revealing with the right amount vividness and warmth. I can't say how or why. That's all I'm gonna say.


One that I do have planned to listen to tomorrow . Just got in a Uber headed for Times Square.


----------



## jude

twister6 said:


> Jude, can you please bring M15 to the show?  Since FiiO is not attending, don't think there will be M15 at any of the tables.  Curious to hear it, if you don't mind.  Will see you tomorrow!



Absolutely. I'll have it with me all day, @twister6.


----------



## AxelCloris

It's now officially Saturday, so happy CanJam NYC everyone!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-nyc-2020-impressions-thread-february-15-16-2020.925530/


----------



## Nomax (Feb 15, 2020)

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Not a lot of new stuff this year. Well, stuff that would interest me. But, I will definitely be there to enjoy the experience as usual.



The really interesting stuff will come later this year lol

NOMAX


----------



## demevalos

Howdy all, this has probably been answered here already but I'm on the way there now, is there a bag check / coat check that we can use at the venue? Just so we don't have to stop at the hotel first


----------



## kubig123

demevalos said:


> Howdy all, this has probably been answered here already but I'm on the way there now, is there a bag check / coat check that we can use at the venue? Just so we don't have to stop at the hotel first


Yes, there is a coat check.


----------



## Crion629

See you all there!


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

Headed in on the train. So pumped!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Well, I’m going to show up on Sunday. It’s going to be warmer outside for that 8 block walk lol. See you guys to tomorrow.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Well, I’m going to show up on Sunday. It’s going to be warmer outside for that 8 block walk lol. See you guys to tomorrow.


I'll be there tomorrow too. I'm local but I'd rather not deal with all the Saturday lines


----------



## PoetOfTheKill

Can anyone tell me who is there is the lotoo PAW 6000 DAP there to demo?


----------



## airpodmkii

I think I saw one in musictrek


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

Wow had a great time at the show as usual.  Only downside?  The XL t shirt fits more like a fitted med....lol  Can't wear this outside of the house unless I happen to loose about 45 pounds....  Thank you CanJam Fam for putting the show on.


----------



## MrPanda

demevalos said:


> Howdy all, this has probably been answered here already but I'm on the way there now, is there a bag check / coat check that we can use at the venue? Just so we don't have to stop at the hotel first


There is, right outside the main desk, $9.00


----------



## joe

Be sure to check out all of the CanJam NYC action in the CanJam NYC 2020 Impressions thread, which you can visit by *clicking here*!


----------

